# What's Your Sexual Preference (Part 2)



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 9, 2009)

As Corto said we could start it again, here it is. Since I'm sure someone will start it within the next week anyway, I might as well do it first.

I'm asexual.


----------



## Takun (Jul 9, 2009)

All of the above.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: What's Your Sexual Preference (Part 98274509238475)*

fix'd the title for you.

Didn't one of these get sticked yet?

I vote sexual preference be added to our user profiles so these threads can be even more redundant and hopefully locked faster.

on topic: bisexual with leanings to either gender depending on my mood and what hat the queen is wearing. Relationship wise I lean towards males.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: What's Your Sexual Preference (Part 98274509238475)*



SnowFox said:


> I vote sexual preference be added to our user profiles so these threads can be even more redundant and hopefully locked faster.



That's actually a good idea.


----------



## Hir (Jul 9, 2009)

Bisexual. I'm sick of saying I'm "undecided".


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 9, 2009)

I am heterosexual.


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 9, 2009)

I remain undecided, but possibly pansexual.


----------



## Tazzin (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: What's Your Sexual Preference (Part 98274509238475)*

I'm Homosexual and getting tired of these boards.


----------



## alicewater (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm Bisexual and back with a man though.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2009)

Situationally bisexual I guess.


----------



## Snack (Jul 9, 2009)

I am sexsexual.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 9, 2009)

bi. Stop asking these questions. ]:<


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

Homosexual.


----------



## Bacu (Jul 9, 2009)

Mostly hetero. :|


----------



## the grey fox (Jul 9, 2009)

bisexual.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jul 10, 2009)

Another bi right here.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm a total lesbian.


----------



## Takun (Jul 10, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I'm a total lesbian.




Psssh, yeah right.  More like you want attention from all the guys.  

You lesbos are all the same.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 10, 2009)

I admit it. I'm bi. Equal opportunity slut right here.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 10, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Psssh, yeah right.  More like you want attention from all the guys.
> 
> You lesbos are all the same.




Ah, ya got me


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 10, 2009)

Buffet of heterosexuality.


----------



## FurryFox (Jul 10, 2009)

I am a homosexual lesbian gay dolphin :3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 10, 2009)

Still Bi.  X3


----------



## Revy (Jul 10, 2009)

im gay cus i like to suck, ride, fuck, and get fucked by someone that has cock.

btw no trannys ;3


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Everyone on this forum is interested in what I would fuck.*


----------



## Takun (Jul 10, 2009)

Linko_16 said:


> *Everyone on this forum is interested in what I would fuck.*



Lucas and Ness AT THE SAME TIME.


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Oh my god, no. That is disgusting. I would never fuck Lucas.*


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 10, 2009)

Linko_16 said:


> *Everyone on this forum is interested in what I would fuck.*



And I have the burden of knowing.


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 10, 2009)

*You know you like it.*


----------



## Ratte (Jul 10, 2009)

No idea as of yet.


----------



## Wulf (Jul 10, 2009)

Bisexual. The only way to go.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: What's Your Sexual Preference (Part 98274509238475)*

still gay



SnowFox said:


> I vote sexual preference be added to our user profiles


yes please


----------



## Entropy (Jul 10, 2009)

Bisexual, with a fairly strong male preference.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 10, 2009)

Herpetosexual


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jul 10, 2009)

Bi, but mainly interested in males. Some females are attractive though.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2009)

I am everythingsexual


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 10, 2009)

bi, i like men more though.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 10, 2009)

I am somewhere near the level of Morrissey in what my sexuality is.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 10, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I am everythingsexual



I object to your user title! </3


----------



## Wulf (Jul 11, 2009)

Entropy said:


> Bisexual, with a fairly strong male preference.





Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Bi, but mainly interested in males. Some females are attractive though.





blackfuredfox said:


> bi, i like men more though.


Anyone else spot the trend here?


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jul 11, 2009)

Wulf said:


> Anyone else spot the trend here?



I'm afraid I'm part of it

And it's well known fact everybody loves penis anyway


----------



## Wulf (Jul 11, 2009)

Lemoncholic said:


> I'm afraid I'm part of it
> 
> And it's well known fact everybody loves penis anyway


True. All too true.


----------



## gigglingHyena (Jul 11, 2009)

Bi over here. Huge preferance for other guys, though. *Wave!*


----------



## Thatch (Jul 11, 2009)

Lemoncholic said:


> And it's well known fact everybody loves penis anyway



It depends on who's. I like only mine.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 11, 2009)

Hetero. And I thought people were kidding when they said most furries were gay.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 11, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Bi, but mainly interested in males dogs. Some bitches are attractive though.


 Fix'd.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 11, 2009)

szopaw said:


> It depends on who's. I like only mine.



Sooo...  You're gay for yourself?  Interesting~



Linko_16 said:


> *Everyone on this forum is interested in what I would fuck.*



Yep.  How about that Charizard?  Totally tap that.


----------



## Jack (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm- whoever can turn me on, sexual!


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 11, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Herpetosexual





The fuck is that?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> The fuck is that?


Likes reptiles.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 11, 2009)

Straight, and proud of it.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jul 11, 2009)

heterosexual.


----------



## veneer (Jul 14, 2009)

Bacu said:


> Mostly hetero. :|


I fucking love you. XD


----------



## Thatch (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm wondering... Wasn't it easier to leave the old one open than making a NEW poll?


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 14, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I'm wondering... Wasn't it easier to leave the old one open than making a NEW poll?



Probably.
Anyway, still a lez over here. And yes, a real one. No cawk, kthx.


----------



## Black Viper (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, it's rather odd that heterosexual people are apparently a minority here.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 14, 2009)

Black Viper said:


> Wow, it's rather odd that heterosexual people are apparently a minority here.



Yeah I noticed that as well.

Anyway Canadian Heterosexual here


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 14, 2009)

Straight/Bi
I'd never date another guy, I think, but I don't mind experimenting a bit...
Voted undecided for now...


----------



## Telnac (Jul 14, 2009)

Straight (but not narrow)


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 14, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Canadian Heterosexual


There is no such thing.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 14, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Straight (but not narrow)



OH SNAP


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 14, 2009)

Easog said:


> There is no such thing.



Gotta reproduce somehow. What did Canada do for the past 100 years to populate?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 14, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Gotta reproduce somehow. What did Canada do for the past 100 years to populate?


Homos in denial. 8)

Also bisexuals.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm a rather queer fellow...


----------



## ShardtheWolf (Jul 15, 2009)

Completely hetero


----------



## Takun (Jul 15, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Gotta reproduce somehow. What did Canada do for the past 100 years to populate?



Draft dodgers.


----------



## JosephRaszagal (Jul 15, 2009)

As gay as the day is long <3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 15, 2009)

Black Viper said:


> Wow, it's rather odd that heterosexual people are apparently a minority here.


 Hmm, I'd say the opposite, looking at the posts.

The poll is as balanced as it can get, however.


----------



## Wulf (Jul 15, 2009)

Didn't the Heterosexuals obliterate all resistance last time this poll was up?


----------



## KatmanDu (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm good with tuna fish or tube steak for dinner.


----------



## Tiara_Estella (Jul 16, 2009)

bisexual


----------



## animal_king (Jul 17, 2009)

to be chained up and put away in a cast-iron box and gurded by paladins would be the best solution for me and everyone i meet hahahah


----------



## Emofur (Jul 17, 2009)

+1 For homosexual


----------



## Chessie (Jul 18, 2009)

Lesbian =)

Was Bi before, but eventually ended up figuring it out xP


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 18, 2009)

Undecided? Like I have to _decide_ what sexuality I am? It's not like it's a choice like choosing who I'm going to vote for in an election.

The poll is bullshit and so is this thread.


----------



## Cajunwolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Gay with a slew of fetishes. Very open minded. Willing to try anything once.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm pretty open.
But I wouldn't date a girl.
=/
Far too moody.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 18, 2009)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Undecided? Like I have to _decide_ what sexuality I am? It's not like it's a choice like choosing who I'm going to vote for in an election.



Sometimes people haven't gotten to experience enough to choose their sexuality. For example, if you chose gay, did you just wake up one morning and go "well, I guess I'm gay now"? No. You likely learned that you were straight/gay/whatever by trying things and judging what you did and didn't like based on that.


----------



## Koray (Jul 18, 2009)

WOW.... Bisexuals win the thread!!
Yeah.. Bisexual here...


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 18, 2009)

straight.  I never had a doubt about it.  And yet I'm probably in the minority here lol XD


----------



## Koray (Jul 18, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> straight.  I never had a doubt about it.  And yet I'm probably in the minority here lol XD


The thing is, in the last poll most people were straight. Second place bisexuals and third place homosexuals...
 I really thought there were more homosexuals in the furry fandom..


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm homosexual, but every once in a while I see a girl that I could imagine myself going out with.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 18, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> The thing is, in the last poll most people were straight. Second place bisexuals and third place homosexuals...
> I really thought there were more homosexuals in the furry fandom..


 
I'm not exactly sure what the statistics are for the fandom, but there are a lot of furries that are not heterosexual.  That's all I know, but I don't really care.


----------



## Tayos (Jul 18, 2009)

Pretty bisexual. About 60/40 I'd say with a preference for males.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm gay 

There is a very small list of women though...


----------



## emoral (Jul 18, 2009)

wow... correct me if i'm wrong but i've seen alot more than two parts to sexuality threads.

Thought i was homosexual but now undecided from recent events.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 18, 2009)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Undecided? Like I have to _decide_ what sexuality I am? It's not like it's a choice like choosing who I'm going to vote for in an election.
> 
> The poll is bullshit and so is this thread.



Thinking that someone would actually care what sexuality furries are is pretty bullshit.



DevianFur said:


> The thing is, in the last poll most people were straight. Second place bisexuals and third place homosexuals...
> I really thought there were more homosexuals in the furry fandom..



Considering that 3% of the population are gays and 4% are lesbians, the numbers that we're getting are still ridiculously off the norm.



emoral said:


> wow... correct me if i'm wrong but i've seen alot more than two parts to sexuality threads.



A hell of a lot more.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 18, 2009)

I am considered Bisexual, but I experience very limited sexual attraction. (I dont think about it 99% of the time, unlike my peers)


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm straight and probably will always be.


----------



## Ingster (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm actully not sure yet......So undecided


----------



## Luna Silvertail (Jul 19, 2009)

Straight for sure. XD
I'm very open minded otherwise though.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 20, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Sometimes people haven't gotten to experience enough to choose their sexuality. For example, if you chose gay, did you just wake up one morning and go "well, I guess I'm gay now"? No. You likely learned that you were straight/gay/whatever by trying things and judging what you did and didn't like based on that.


Which is not really a choice and is probably more chemically and biologically based than we think.

My point is that you don't _decide_ what sexuality you are. It's more complicated than that.


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 20, 2009)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Which is not really a choice and is probably more chemically and biologically based than we think.
> 
> My point is that you don't _decide_ what sexuality you are. It's more complicated than that.



I think decision does play a role in it. Perhaps not the biggest role, but you do have to decide what sexuality you most identify with. What you don't control is what you're attracted to. For me, I self identify as Homosexual, but on occasion I do find a women attractive, not sure why, but the ratio is about 85/15 or even 90/10 (male/female). Which doesn't seem even enough for me to consider myself Bisexual.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 20, 2009)

ShadowWeaver said:


> I think decision does play a role in it. Perhaps not the biggest role, but you do have to decide what sexuality you most identify with. What you don't control is what you're attracted to. For me, I self identify as Homosexual, but on occasion I do find a women attractive, not sure why, but the ratio is about 85/15 or even 90/10 (male/female). Which doesn't seem even enough for me to consider myself Bisexual.


Science has shown that it is indeed a spectrum and that sexuality isn't as rigid as once thought. Which makes sense. Different amounts hormones or other chemicals in the brain makes you crave different things and find different things attractive. That's not a choice, either.


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 20, 2009)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Science has shown that it is indeed a spectrum and that sexuality isn't as rigid as once thought. Which makes sense. Different amounts hormones or other chemicals in the brain makes you crave different things and find different things attractive. That's not a choice, either.



True, the only real choice involved is what to call yourself. It's kinda like voting. No one candidate can represent everything you want, but you have to choose which one you feel best suits you. Or just pick the lesser of two evils.


----------



## PixiesKitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Straight as an arrow here.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a feeling that all the heterosexual furs are gravitating here, I know there are more homosexual, me included, and bisexual here!


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 20, 2009)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Which is not really a choice and is probably more chemically and biologically based than we think.
> 
> My point is that you don't _decide_ what sexuality you are. It's more complicated than that.



TGC is wise beyond his years.

Or maybe is just the only person who fucking listens when I post this same fucking shit every time one of these threads pops up.


----------



## shakyartist (Jul 20, 2009)

Well most people consider me straight cause I've only dated girls, but I'm actually bisexual, cause what they don't know is girls aren't the only ones I've made out with before =3


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 21, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> TGC is wise beyond his years.
> 
> Or maybe is just the only person who fucking listens when I post this same fucking shit every time one of these threads pops up.


Thanks. Although, I don't really visit here often enough to read you're posts. I'm just sick of this shit where people think sexuality is a choice. It isn't. So, whether you're a conservative Christian that things homosexuality is a sin and that it can be cured or you're a furfag that can't 'decide' what sexuality you are (Or if your sexuality changes on a regular basis), sod off. You're wrong. Science has proven that it has to do with hormonal and chemical levels in the brain and nervous system. If you think otherwise, look at the *actual* scientific evidence and cry about how you don't have a choice. Deal with it.


----------



## Kiko The Freako (Jul 21, 2009)

Homosexual zoophiliac.  Male dogs only.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2009)

Kiko The Freako said:


> Homosexual zoophiliac. Male dogs only.


 Please tell me you're joking.


----------



## Koray (Jul 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Please tell me you're joking.


seconded...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 21, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> seconded...



Thirded.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 21, 2009)

In before zoophile flame war.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 21, 2009)

RAAAAGEAKJFGASJKFASJGF


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 21, 2009)

oh dear. :S

im straight. although cant pass up a good cuddle from anyone


----------



## anichellen (Jul 21, 2009)

*giggles* I'm definatly bi, but i lean more toward men.


----------



## SinopaVixen (Jul 21, 2009)

Lesbian! :-D I do have a love of male cuddles and nuzzles, though.


----------



## Tweek (Jul 21, 2009)

Asexual *gasp*


----------



## Rai Toku (Jul 21, 2009)

Straight. I've never had any luck when it comes to relationships, but I've only ever been able to give my heart to women.


----------



## Kiko The Freako (Jul 21, 2009)

I used to be asexual.  Not anymore.  There is afterall a reason I refer to myself as a freak.  But for some reason my friends don't pick up on my sexuality I have to tell them and theyer like realy I thaught you where streigt.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2009)

Kiko The Freako said:


> I used to be asexual. Not anymore. There is afterall a reason I refer to myself as a freak. But for some reason my friends don't pick up on my sexuality I have to tell them and theyer like realy I thaught you where streigt.


 You didn't tell me you were joking yet...


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You didn't tell me you were joking yet...


I'm still waiting for the punchline.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2009)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> I'm still waiting for the punchline.


 There's no punchline.  I'm still hoping he's not a dogfucker.


----------



## Kiko The Freako (Jul 21, 2009)

Who said I whas on top.  Or that ive ever done anything.  But if it puts you at eas I'll lie to you too.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2009)

Kiko The Freako said:


> Who said I whas on top. Or that ive ever done anything. But if it puts you at eas I'll lie to you too.


 Leave before anyone else notices.  For your own sake.


----------



## Kiko The Freako (Jul 21, 2009)

I truely aprrciate the warning but frankly I don't give a fuck what people think of me.  It's not why I'm here.  I'm on the forums for the music section mostly.  If you have a problem with it I'm sorry but trying to explain would be like trying to show color to a blind man.  The thread asked the question and I answered.  I am this and that's that.  If it bothers you just ignore it or don't talk about it.


----------



## SinopaVixen (Jul 21, 2009)

I can't say I agree to zoophillia, but I do agree with you saying "The thread asked the question and I answered.  I am this and that's that."


----------



## Kiko The Freako (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you.  I'm not promoting it. It is a personal preferabce but I honestly dont suport it.  I just have an unexplainable preferabce for it.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 21, 2009)

"Hey can I come over to pick up that DVD?"

"Uh I'm a little tied up right now *cough*"


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 21, 2009)

Bisexual, humans/furries only.

Zoophilia disgusts me, btw.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Zoophilia disgusts me, btw.



i second that. things that make you go ewwww


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 21, 2009)

Honesty is not always the best policy. 

That being said, GTFO zoophile.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Honesty is not always the best policy.
> 
> That being said, GTFO zoophile.


 ^This with a side of "kill yourself".


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 21, 2009)

Kiko The Freako said:


> If it bothers you just ignore it or don't talk about it.



I'm fucking sick of this attitude. everyone who fucks an animal think they have the right to continue what they do and if people don't like it, they don't have to see it. you are disgusting, the most vile form of vile. why? because you expect to be accepted and welcomed with open arms. sadly, that happens in this fandom.

however, this "just ignore it" shit won't work in the real world. commit a crime, see if people just ignore it. rape somebody, see if it goes ignored. hell, go kill a few people. after all, people should just ignore it if they don't like it. negate the fact that it's WRONG on every moral and religious standard, because you like it and if others don't, they should ignore it.

after all, if you don't care about what others think of you, then you should be able to get away with whatever you feel like doing.

this post will probably be deleted. it may even be reported, and i probably will get shit for this, but that just furthers that people accept the most sick of things...


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 21, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> I'm fucking sick of this attitude. everyone who fucks an animal think they have the right to continue what they do and if people don't like it, they don't have to see it. you are disgusting, the most vile form of vile. why? because you expect to be accepted and welcomed with open arms. sadly, that happens in this fandom.
> 
> however, this "just ignore it" shit won't work in the real world. commit a crime, see if people just ignore it. rape somebody, see if it goes ignored. hell, go kill a few people. after all, people should just ignore it if they don't like it. negate the fact that it's WRONG on every moral and religious standard, because you like it and if others don't, they should ignore it.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. Also saving in case it does get reported :V


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 21, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Honesty is not always the best policy.
> 
> That being said, GTFO zoophile.


Yeah. Go away, dog fucker.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 21, 2009)

inb4 "sticking his dick in my butt is consent"


----------



## pheonix (Jul 21, 2009)

Kiko The Freako said:


> I used to be asexual.  Not anymore.  There is afterall a reason I refer to myself as a freak.  But for some reason my friends don't pick up on my sexuality I have to tell them and theyer like realy I thaught you where streigt.





Kiko The Freako said:


> Who said I whas on top.  Or that ive ever done anything.  But if it puts you at eas I'll lie to you too.





Kiko The Freako said:


> I truely aprrciate the warning but frankly I don't give a fuck what people think of me.  It's not why I'm here.  I'm on the forums for the music section mostly.  If you have a problem with it I'm sorry but trying to explain would be like trying to show color to a blind man.  The thread asked the question and I answered.  I am this and that's that.  If it bothers you just ignore it or don't talk about it.



This just made my day. Thanks for giving me a good laugh you sick individual you. :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> I'm fucking sick of this attitude. everyone who fucks an animal think they have the right to continue what they do and if people don't like it, they don't have to see it. you are disgusting, the most vile form of vile. why? because you expect to be accepted and welcomed with open arms. sadly, that happens in this fandom.
> 
> however, this "just ignore it" shit won't work in the real world. commit a crime, see if people just ignore it. rape somebody, see if it goes ignored. hell, go kill a few people. after all, people should just ignore it if they don't like it. negate the fact that it's WRONG on every moral and religious standard, because you like it and if others don't, they should ignore it.
> 
> ...


 QFT.  Damnit dogfuckers, you're making me agree with Harley!


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 21, 2009)

Enjoy your spotlight on wtf_fa, sicko! :V


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 21, 2009)

so whats going on here, i was playing the sims 3. mind filling me in?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> so whats going on here, i was playing the sims 3. mind filling me in?


 Kiko fucks his dog, or rather, lets his dog fuck him.  We're doing our duty as good citizens by ostracizing him for it.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 21, 2009)

Read the fucking thread. I'm not going to summarize it for you because you're too lazy to read.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Kiko fucks his dog, or rather, lets his dog fuck him.  We're doing our duty as good citizens by ostracizing him for it.


thanks, well. you, dogfucker, LEAVE NOW BEFORE I FIND YOU AND MURDER YOU.


TheGreatCrusader said:


> Read the fucking thread. I'm not going to summarize it for you because you're too lazy to read.



s'kay, Jashwa did.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> s'kay, Jashwa did.


 I'm too nice of a person, sometimes.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 21, 2009)

SO ANYWAYS. I like normal human sex kthanx


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 21, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> SO ANYWAYS. I like normal human sex kthanx



most people do. cept some.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 21, 2009)

Kiko The Freako said:


> Homosexual zoophiliac.  Male dogs only.



You sir, disgust me.

And I'll have you know it takes an awful lot of sickfuckery to do that. D:<


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 21, 2009)

Ticon said:


> You sir, disgust me.
> 
> And I'll have you know it takes an awful lot of sickfuckery to do that. D:<



i agree, it takes alot to piss me off, and you have.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 21, 2009)

Kiko The Freako said:


> Homosexual zoophiliac. Male dogs only.


 
Cease existence. Society does not require, nor does it want whatever diseases you might get, or the fail you harbour. 

Also, this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpL_K5AMGvw


----------



## moonchylde (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, I've been on the internet far too long; I was more offended by his utter failing at spelling and grammar then his zoophylic tendencies. 

Oh, and FYI, I'm into females of the human persuasion, though I'd not kick a lady out of my bed for wearing ear/tail combos or making animal noises. I blame Japanime media saturation during my developmental years. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Kiko The Freako (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow comunication fail.  It blows me away how people don't pay attention.  I told you I'm a vergin and second online is the only place I have ever been attacked for it.  If you are going to start trouble for it go fuck yourself with a railroad spike.  I don't give a fuck about your opinion.  All you are to me are faceless sfreenames and from all I've read don't know a damn thing about me.  Like I said trying to explain it is like trying to see color to a blind man.  If you want to talk about it without the hostility than pm but I'm certainly not going to respect your opinion if you attack me like that without trying to get to know me.


----------



## Kiko The Freako (Jul 21, 2009)

And FYI humans make me sick.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2009)

ITT: FUCK YOU MY DOG IS SEXY

Also, what happened to not caring?


----------



## moonchylde (Jul 21, 2009)

Kiko The Freako said:


> Wow comunication fail.  It blows me away how people don't pay attention.  I told you I'm a vergin and second online is the only place I have ever been attacked for it.  If you are going to start trouble for it go fuck yourself with a railroad spike.  I don't give a fuck about your opinion.  All you are to me are faceless sfreenames and from all I've read don't know a damn thing about me.  Like I said trying to explain it is like trying to see color to a blind man.  If you want to talk about it without the hostility than pm but I'm certainly not going to respect your opinion if you attack me like that without trying to get to know me.



You still can't spell. 

BTW, in before "OMG I LUV RAILROAD SPIKE SEXXORS!!!1"


----------



## pheonix (Jul 21, 2009)

Kiko The Freako said:


> Wow comunication fail.  It blows me away how people don't pay attention.  I told you I'm a vergin and second online is the only place I have ever been attacked for it.  If you are going to start trouble for it go fuck yourself with a railroad spike.  I don't give a fuck about your opinion.  All you are to me are faceless sfreenames and from all I've read don't know a damn thing about me.  Like I said trying to explain it is like trying to see color to a blind man.  If you want to talk about it without the hostility than pm but I'm certainly not going to respect your opinion if you attack me like that without trying to get to know me.





Kiko The Freako said:


> And FYI humans make me sick.



lol sfreenames 

Seriously, you're internetting wrong. Stop taking it so seriously Mr. I like to molest animals against there will. Take a chill pill and if you really didn't care you wouldn't be arguing still.



moonchylde said:


> You still can't spell.
> 
> BTW, in before "OMG I LUV RAILROAD SPIKE SEXXORS!!!1"



Funny cause I almost said that. :razz:


----------



## Chandan (Jul 21, 2009)

I would leave the internet before I ever told anyone the shit I'm into.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 21, 2009)

I am zanzersexual


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 21, 2009)

pheonix said:


> lol sfreenames
> 
> Seriously, you're internetting wrong. Stop taking it so seriously Mr. I like to molest animals against there will. Take a chill pill and if you really didn't care you wouldn't be arguing still.



i major lol'ed at that statement. but yeah you have sort of come to a place where most are VERY against zoophilia


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 21, 2009)

Kiko The Freako said:


> Wow comunication fail.  It blows me away how people don't pay attention.  I told you I'm a vergin and second online is the only place I have ever been attacked for it.  If you are going to start trouble for it go fuck yourself with a railroad spike.  I don't give a fuck about your opinion.  All you are to me are faceless sfreenames and from all I've read don't know a damn thing about me.  Like I said trying to explain it is like trying to see color to a blind man.  If you want to talk about it without the hostility than pm but I'm certainly not going to respect your opinion if you attack me like that without trying to get to know me.



you do care about my opinion or you wouldn't respond to me. everyone is thinking the same thing: go the fuck away and quit giving us a worse name with your waste of space.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 21, 2009)

Kiko The Freako said:


> Wow comunication fail.  It blows me away how people don't pay attention.  I told you I'm a vergin and second online is the only place I have ever been attacked for it.  If you are going to start trouble for it go fuck yourself with a railroad spike.  I don't give a fuck about your opinion.  All you are to me are faceless sfreenames and from all I've read don't know a damn thing about me.  Like I said trying to explain it is like trying to see color to a blind man.  If you want to talk about it without the hostility than pm but I'm certainly not going to respect your opinion if you attack me like that without trying to get to know me.


Yeah, no. Don't post these things on the internet. Bad things happen when people post things on the internet that no one else wants to hear. Ever hear about Dracoguard? He tried to fuck his dog. He posted a video of it online. After acting like a prick to everyone on the internet people started attacking him. Now, the police in his city are investigating him. See? Nobody wanted to know that and his life was ruined because he felt COMPELLED for EVERYONE to know.

In short: take our advice and fuck off.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 22, 2009)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Yeah, no. Don't post these things on the internet. Bad things happen when people post things on the internet that no one else wants to hear. Ever hear about Dracoguard? He tried to fuck his dog. He posted a video of it online. After acting like a prick to everyone on the internet people started attacking him. Now, the police in his city are investigating him. See? Nobody wanted to know that and his life was ruined because he felt COMPELLED for EVERYONE to know.
> 
> In short: take our advice and fuck off.



the internet

where awful people meet


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 22, 2009)

Kiko The Freako said:


> The thread asked the question and I answered.  I am this and that's that.



Oh, it sure as shit did not ask that. Look at the thread.



			
				The Poll said:
			
		

> What sexuality are you?



See that? Now look at the answers. That's right! None of them say zoophilia! They only list sexualities. Fucking dogs is not a sexuality, it is a fetish. You want to faunt your fetish, go to the fetish thread in The Den.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 22, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> See that? Now look at the answers. That's right! None of them say zoophilia! They only list sexualities. Fucking dogs is not a sexuality, it is a fetish. You want to faunt your fetish, go to the fetish thread in The Den.



Actually studies are showing that zoophilia has the same sorts of biological bases as normal sexualities, so arguable zoophilia is, in fact, a sexuality. :V


----------



## mrfopsers (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, being straight or gay is technically independent from the specie you're interested in; do you prefer dog cocks or bitch cunts?

And seriously, drop the bullshit, you know that if there's a community that's _at least_ inclined towards animal sex, that's us. But it's alright, we're just RPing! =T

...voted gay btw, just so I can say I stayed on topic.


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 22, 2009)

I COULD ONLY EVER TRULY GIVE MY HEART TO AN EQUINE.

anyway, probably mentioned at some point in the other one, but gay.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 22, 2009)

mrfopsers said:


> Well, being straight or gay is technically independent from the specie you're interested in



Don't pretend like you know


----------



## mrfopsers (Jul 22, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Don't pretend like you know



As far as canine genitals go, I prefer cocks to cunts, if that's what ya mean =P


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 22, 2009)

mrfopsers said:


> As far as canine genitals go, I prefer cocks to cunts, if that's what ya mean =P



BUT THOSE BITCH SNATCHES ARE JUST SO NICE AND TIGHT


----------



## KatokiTheFox (Jul 22, 2009)

I am bisexual Hooray!!!!!!!! ^_^ Though I enjoy it quite a bit.


----------



## Fluory (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm more attracted to the personalities of males but more attracted to the bodies of females. Either way, I'm happy in a relationship with either. I'm bisexual, if you couldn't tell.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 22, 2009)

Kiko The Freako said:


> And FYI humans make me sick.



Take your sick misanthropy and get out of the fandom. We don't want you or your zoonoes.

Also don't try going to therians with your misanthropy, they won't want you either, and probably flame you worse than the furries here.

Mandatory, Bestiality/Zoophilia is baaad, mmmmkay? It's just bad.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 22, 2009)

Kiko The Freako said:


> Wow comunication fail.  It blows me away how people don't pay attention.



You said you were a "Homosexual zoophile", that's pretty clear to everyone.



> I told you I'm a vergin and second online is the only place I have ever been attacked for it.  If you are going to start trouble for it go fuck yourself with a railroad spike.



Because Zoophilles are one of many things that cause problems in the fandom, so far you are getting attacked for it. Your fault for bring it up, and second, your sick fetish is not a sexual preference. You said you were gay, you are gay that likes to fuck dogs as a fetish.



> I don't give a fuck about your opinion.  All you are to me are faceless sfreenames and from all I've read don't know a damn thing about me.



Obviously you do care how people think of you, otherwise you wouldn't have response to so many colorful posts speaking out against your fetish. You lost a lot of people trying to get to know you for just saying "Zoophile" and the furries are doing their job that you leave the fandom with a nice basket of "GTFO".





> Like I said trying to explain it is like trying to see color to a blind man.  If you want to talk about it without the hostility than pm but I'm certainly not going to respect your opinion if you attack me like that without trying to get to know me.



Like I said, you are now a social stigma. No one wants to know you.


The fact that you came out and had said you were in Zoophillia will get your ass flamed because Zoophiles are one of many sources that contribute to the problems we had in the fandom. 



Kiko The Freako said:


> And FYI humans make me sick.



You misanthropy amuses me. After the fandom sends you packing, please do not go to the Therian community...they will send you packing with a Rocket of "GTFO" strapped to your ass.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 22, 2009)

Kiko The Freako said:


> Wow comunication fail.  It blows me away how people don't pay attention.  I told you I'm a vergin and second online is the only place I have ever been attacked for it.  If you are going to start trouble for it go fuck yourself with a railroad spike.  I don't give a fuck about your opinion.  All you are to me are faceless sfreenames and from all I've read don't know a damn thing about me.  Like I said trying to explain it is like trying to see color to a blind man.  If you want to talk about it without the hostility than pm but I'm certainly not going to respect your opinion if you attack me like that without trying to get to know me.




"BAWWW STOP MAKING FUN OF MY PREFURENCES!" 

When you openly admit you like dogfucking, expect a LOT of flak from the more 'normal' furry population who frown upon your *ILLEGAL* actions.




Kiko The Freako said:


> And FYI humans make me sick.



Are you out of your mind, we _ALL ARE HUMAN_ behind our fursonas! What sort of retarded answer is this?

Enjoy jailtime then.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 22, 2009)

Glaice said:


> "BAWWW STOP MAKING FUN OF MY PREFURENCES!"
> 
> When you openly admit you like dogfucking, expect a LOT of flak from the more 'normal' furry population who frown upon your *ILLEGAL* actions.
> 
> ...



Quick somebody call PETA!!


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 22, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> the internet
> 
> where awful people meet


Depends on your definition of awful. I think the more awful person is the person that fucks his dog because he's selfish and lonely.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 22, 2009)

ill give a million dollars to the person that calls the cops XD


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 22, 2009)

rawrsome wolf said:


> ill give a million dollars to the person that calls the cops XD


 You can't because he hasn't said he has done something with a dog.  He only said he'd like to.  You can't punish people for being sick fucks


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You can't because he hasn't said he has done something with a dog.  He only said he'd like to.  You can't punish people for being sick fucks


damn. 

stupid law XD


----------



## Fuzzy Foxx (Jul 22, 2009)

Im gay and proud. ^^


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 22, 2009)

Fuzzy Foxx said:


> Im gay and proud. ^^


 
Duh, your siggy screams it.

EDIT: Wrong thread


----------



## Fuzzy Foxx (Jul 22, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Duh, your siggy screams it.
> 
> EDIT: Wrong thread


 
Yea, i know... but i was just saying.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 22, 2009)

Hetero.

Oh and dograep=no es bueno.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 22, 2009)

This thread made me die a little inside.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 22, 2009)

Fuzzy Foxx said:


> Im gay and proud. ^^



dear god, so much rainbow...too much...


----------



## klo1313er (Jul 22, 2009)

Hetero for me.


----------



## Britmike (Jul 22, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I am somewhere near the level of Morrissey in what my sexuality is.



Lol, sorry to say it mate, but a friend of mine dated Morrissey back in high school (she's not young), and he's totally straight.

I'm gay, btw


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 22, 2009)

Britmike said:


> Lol, sorry to say it mate, but a friend of mine dated Morrissey back in high school (she's not young), and he's totally straight.
> 
> I'm gay, btw


 
He dated men and women. And denied charges of doing either. I do not care really...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 23, 2009)

I've recently decided that shemales are awwwright, so...pansexual, I suppose.

Also, why did I not learn of Dracoguard's self-pwn sooner? I find this delay quite distressing.

...all the "dogfucker" jokes have been made already :/


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm Bisexual & Lesbian Both!


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 23, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> I'm Bisexual & Lesbian Both!


*eye twitch*


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 23, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> I'm Bisexual & Lesbian Both!



Why not say, "I'm bisexual, but with a preference for women"


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Jul 23, 2009)

**giggles** Yeah thats me. a few of my friends were like ** OMFG O_O I had no idea**
I was like Uhm Hmmm , few knew! till now!
I like to play both sides of the fence! Though I'm more like 98% Lesbian 2% Bisexual!


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Jul 23, 2009)

Good point Shadow!


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 23, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> **giggles** Yeah thats me. a few of my friends were like ** OMFG O_O I had no idea**
> I was like Uhm Hmmm , few knew! till now!
> I like to play both sides of the fence! Though I'm more like 98% Lesbian 2% Bisexual!



Dang, 98/2. Your pretty much just hanging over the fence by a claw. 

I consider myself gay, but it's more like 90/10 for me.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 23, 2009)

@SaberLeopardess
I remember you saying you had sex with a female plushie every day. How does that work?


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 23, 2009)

E: Nevermind. I'm stupid.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sofar I've been with more than 22+ women virtually sexually & 3 guys virtually sexually.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 23, 2009)

ShadowWeaver said:


> WTF? Was that directed at me? I'm not sure where you get your info, but you might want to do so fact checking.



No, no, you just beat me to the post. Sorry.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Jul 23, 2009)

@Gray Foxor: Yeah it works like this as she is anatomically correct, so its girl on leopardess, hers is as big as mine & she has a 36/38C chest!


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 23, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> No, no, you just beat me to the post. Sorry.



no prob.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 23, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> @Grey Foxor: Yeah it works like this as she is anatomically correct, so its girl on leopardess, hers is as big as mine & she has a 36/38C chest!


I think I puked in my mouth a little


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 23, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> @Gray Foxor: Yeah it works like this as she is anatomically correct, so its girl on leopardess, hers is as big as mine & she has a 36/38C chest!



What? I still don't get it. But never mind, I don't want to know.


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 23, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> @Gray Foxor: Yeah it works like this as she is anatomically correct, so its girl on leopardess, hers is as big as mine & she has a 36/38C chest!



Don't take offense, but I just can't see how any one can be aroused by a plushie.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 23, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> Sofar I've been with more than 22+ women virtually sexually & 3 guys virtually sexually.



Having fun on SL?


----------



## clever-sleazoid (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm definitly bi.
And proud.
T^T!​


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 23, 2009)

clever-sleazoid said:


> I'm definitly bi.
> 
> And proud.
> 
> T^T!​


 
Congradulations.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 23, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Congradulations.



you don't get "congratulations" if you got a "D". :3


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 23, 2009)

This thread makes me feel better and better about myself everyday because it reminds me that I'm not an asshole that does something stupid like _use font like this that's hard to read or

_center my posts
like this like
I'm writing some
bad poetry

or that i dont type like this and ignore any and all rules of grammer punctuation and spelling​


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 23, 2009)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> This thread makes me feel better and better about myself everyday because it reminds me that I'm not an asshole that does something stupid like _use font like this that's hard to read or_
> 
> center my posts
> like this like
> ...


 And because you don't fuck dogs.  Don't forget that one.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 23, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> And because you don't fuck dogs.  Don't forget that one.



that is very important.


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 23, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> that is very important.



too true.


----------



## Snack (Jul 23, 2009)

ShadowWeaver said:


> too true.



^THOU.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 23, 2009)

Lesbian \:3/


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 23, 2009)

Bisexual \:3/


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 23, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> And because you don't fuck dogs.  Don't forget that one.


That's the most important one.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you don't get "congratulations" if you got a "D". :3


 
Im implying graduation and conratulations. As in the person has graduated to a new level of faggotry. And "Congratulations" for such an open proclaimation. Fuck the language of English.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 23, 2009)

Fuck you for fucking with my fucking language you motherfucking fucker.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 23, 2009)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Fuck you for fucking with my fucking language you motherfucking fucker.


 
Fucking Fucker Fucking Fucking my Fucking Fuck Fucking Fuck.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 24, 2009)

Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 24, 2009)

Bi, but not 50/50. More like 70% Female, 30% Male. But, unfortunately, there is a major inconsistency between what interests me more and what is readily available.


----------



## Riilulu (Jul 24, 2009)

Im gay ^^


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 24, 2009)

Riilulu said:


> Im gay ^^


 
When shall the invasion begin?


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm not too sure what'd I'd be. I like who I like. Gender's pretty much useless to me. D:


----------



## Fluorie (Jul 25, 2009)

I prefer the male gender, but I'd be lying if I said I've never been attracted to a female. I've been curious about what having sex with another female would be like, at the same time however, the idea slightly puts me off. 

I also lean more towards relationships with males than females. I've been in a relationship with a female before, and found that I just wasn't as pleased(not meaning the sexual way). However, this could have just been the person I was with. I'm not sure. Either way, I have a mate who is a male and I'm quite satisfied with how things are going. I don't need to think much about this anymore.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 25, 2009)

Voted 'other' because I'm trisexual (an attraction to males, females, and hermaphrodites). Contrary to what some people may think, this is *not* identical to pansexuality (though I can't be arsed to go into the specifics of that here).


----------



## Switch44 (Jul 28, 2009)

Im Gay, I like cock, what more is there to say?


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm straight. That being said, I'm going to make a very immature comment, that will probably not end well for me, but to hell if I care.

BOOBIES!!!


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 29, 2009)

Heterosexual. I enjoy women, and the romance of it all,. Although I have my moments, (some guys are attractive) I could not do anything with them man-crushes or whatever.

But alas I write of love and the seeking of it, yet never feel it in my grasp.


----------



## Meical (Jul 29, 2009)

Homosexual. I can see the beauty of woman, but it does nothing for me. Big fat cock in my face? (spring)


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 29, 2009)

Meical said:


> Homosexual. I can see the beauty of woman, but it does nothing for me. Big fat cock in my face? (spring)



Nice imagery


----------



## Neurario (Jul 29, 2009)

Bi, myself. Though I tend to sway more toward men, I have had my girl crushes before.


----------



## Afterlifesfury (Jul 29, 2009)

i'm bi, and leaning towards whoever's leaning towards me.


----------



## Koray (Jul 29, 2009)

Afterlifesfury said:


> i'm bi, and leaning towards whoever's leaning towards me.


lol... never thought of that...


----------



## selkie (Jul 29, 2009)

Straight.
I like humans.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 29, 2009)

I would say gay, but would I don't like to say that on the off-chance I might fall for a chick, even though I don't have a sexual attraction to them, but I guess if I loved them, like, emotionally and that, I would hang around even though there's nothing there sexually.

Sexuality confuses the shit out of me.


----------



## Afterlifesfury (Jul 29, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Gotta reproduce somehow. What did Canada do for the past 100 years to populate?


 
lure in weary, unsuspecting travelers with your fancy hats, drive them insane with free healthcare, and forbid them from leaving which, in a fell swoop, increases canadas population by 1


----------



## Silkstone (Jul 29, 2009)

So I'm pretty flabber gasted, mkay right?
I was peeking around the forums, and came across the furry poll on the Gen board... and came across the word "Pansexual" and I was like OMGBBQSAUCE @___@ once I looked it up. Because for the longest time I've felt this way... but I never knew there was a term for it or that there was even enough people out there who felt that way for there to _be_ a term. Whenever anyone used to ask I'd give a kind of 'InunnomebeBibutnotparticularily" because Bi means you enjoy both two sexes... so the term exists and I am happy and feel less randomly in my own pocket =) (... so what if it's only 4% )


----------



## eevachu (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm an ace, baby.


----------



## Afterlifesfury (Jul 29, 2009)

Silkstone said:


> I was peeking around the forums, and came across the furry poll on the Gen board... and came across the word "Pansexual" and I was like OMGBBQSAUCE @___@


 

LOL XD OMGBBQSAUCE...That's epic!


----------



## Silkstone (Jul 29, 2009)

> LOL XD OMGBBQSAUCE...That's epic!


 
I'm pretty sure it covered the expression on my face, haha.


----------



## Afterlifesfury (Jul 29, 2009)

lol


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 29, 2009)

lol


----------



## Shindo (Jul 29, 2009)

lol


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 29, 2009)

lol


----------



## Afterlifesfury (Jul 29, 2009)

onfg 4 lols in a row


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 29, 2009)

>:[


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 29, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> >:[



+1


----------



## Afterlifesfury (Jul 29, 2009)

^_^' heh heh...


----------



## Gnome (Jul 29, 2009)

is anyone else amused at the fact that this tread is a "sticky pole"?
^.<


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 29, 2009)

Afterlifesfury said:


> onfg 4 lols in a row


 
c-c-c-c-COMBOBREAKER...


----------



## mrfopsers (Jul 30, 2009)

So almost 60% of the FA forums users (and by extension, FA itself) have sex with the same gender. I sure hope that after that, you'll all stop ranting that the furdom doesn't attract more non-straight members than other fandoms... unless the whole internet is ghey. =S

Yeah, ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Silkstone (Jul 30, 2009)

> So almost 60% of the FA forums users (and by extension, FA itself) have sex with the same gender. I sure hope that after that, you'll all stop ranting that the furdom doesn't attract more non-straight members than other fandoms... unless the whole internet is ghey. =S


Or unless they mostly all _started _off straight...
SHAZAM


----------



## mrfopsers (Jul 30, 2009)

Silkstone said:


> Or unless they mostly all _started _off straight...
> SHAZAM



In the Jailhouse-gay or homosexuality-is-a-choice sense? =(


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jul 31, 2009)

Bisexual and proud. :3


----------



## silver_foxfang (Jul 31, 2009)

thoght i was straight for a wile. had a um...homosexual...."encounter" thoght i might be gay. after allot of time hitting my head on a table tree wall etcetera it hit me like a flying brick im bi. i was very confused from the beginning.

FYI hitting my head was just an expression for thinking. but you most likely already got that. hold on......i meant that literally to! i did both!


----------



## LucidDarkness (Jul 31, 2009)

About 80% Straight.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 31, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> About 80% Straight.



Quick, show him the gay yiff to bring his straight meter down!


----------



## LucidDarkness (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm okay with gay yiff.... just nothing too disgusting explicit. >_<

But I'm like that will all sexual images..


----------



## Blue2k (Jul 31, 2009)

1. Why does someone's sexual preference deter social boundaries?

2. Why would this topic have any significance what-so-ever as to have people flame about their sexuality?


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 1, 2009)

Not exactly positive what you're trying to say, but I would like to say that I'm accepting of all sexual preferences..


----------



## silver_foxfang (Aug 1, 2009)

mrfopsers said:


> In the Jailhouse-gay or homosexuality-is-a-choice sense? =(


 
its magic!


----------



## AlienkittyII (Aug 2, 2009)

I am heterosexual


----------



## grrside (Aug 2, 2009)

The act of sex itself disgusts me, I don't know I won't like it forever, but almost everyone my age seems to like it.

One thing that had always aroused me are transformations, I liked them even before meeting the furries. I'm not aroused by much else.

I'm not sure If I can feel attracted to a person in real life, I hate human faces. I can't look directly to a person, not even my parents. I'm not interested in human relationships anyway, I never have had any real friends.


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 2, 2009)

Pansexual.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 2, 2009)

What is pansexual, if it's not too naive of me to ask?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 2, 2009)

Pansexual basically means you'd have sex with anybody, regardless of biological gender, or whether they're a trans gender, etc.

I personally am not a fan of trannies, so I remain happily bisexal for people who were BORN the way they are.


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 2, 2009)

Kiko The Freako said:


> Homosexual zoophiliac.  Male dogs only.



No.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 2, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> so I remain happily bisexal for people who were BORN the way they are.


What about hermaphrodites? They're born that way. There for, you'd be tri-sexual. XD


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 2, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> What about hermaphrodites? They're born that way. There for, you'd be tri-sexual. XD



Well, I have yet to meet one, so we'll just have to see. xD


----------



## X (Aug 2, 2009)

for the sake of drawn characters, pansexual. for living beings, 98% straight.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 3, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> No.



don't worry, he's mostly blind. i'm sure he couldn't find a dog if it was in the room :U

i think there should be a sexuality, monosexual. there's one person you're attracted to, but no one else.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 3, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i think there should be a sexuality, monosexual. there's one person you're attracted to, but no one else.



I've actually come too that conclusion before. There was a time when I was monosexual for a girl, but then we broke up, so... xP


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 4, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> don't worry, he's mostly blind. i'm sure he couldn't find a dog if it was in the room :U



That's a little comforting, I guess? 
RUN, DOGGIES.

Oh lol, also I put straight. But I recognize that I'd totally go gay for some girls. Awwwwyeeeeah. B]


----------



## DashGenopeak (Aug 4, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> I'm okay with gay yiff.... just nothing too disgusting explicit. >_<



I am the exact same, I am bi but lean towards the female. Also I only yiff if love is present, I'm no whore. (In RL, nothing in the naturally and physically present turns me on, only furries)


----------



## DashGenopeak (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry, it said fail so I tried twice, only to find it did work >.<


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 4, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> don't worry, he's mostly blind. i'm sure he couldn't find a dog if it was in the room :U



He got the b& on FA. No worries.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 4, 2009)

Hetersexual in a a strong way.


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2009)

Poet said:


> Hetersexual in a a strong way.


 
? YOU were just having a hugging contest with...nvrmind. You know what you did. lolz



bi.


----------



## eyeplusfork (Aug 4, 2009)

Bisexual, with more of a male preference.  I'm real picky when it comes to girls.


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 4, 2009)

You'd think that by now people would memorize everyone else's sexual preference on the forums...

I am....Rilvorsexual.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 5, 2009)

If Rilvor were a gender, what would the defining characteristics be?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: What's Your Sexual Preference (Part 98274509238475)*



SnowFox said:


> Relationship wise I lean towards males.



<3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 5, 2009)

Bisexual fag reporting in.


----------



## Piccard (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm confused, man!
In real life, I'm straight, definitely. However, I'm aroused by both genders when furries are involved. :/
I'll just take undecided for now..


----------



## Daimos (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, bisexual, homosexual. Something between. I like sex with everyone...
 no matter what gender. : /


----------



## GalaxyKat (Aug 8, 2009)

I picked other for now.
Andy is straight and I know that, but that barely changes when I take control.
Like, I want to be attracted to men, and be straight, but because of my male body, would that make me gay? Do you take both of us as one? Wouldn't that be straight with a want to be bi? 

There's a lot of unanswered questions for me so far.


----------



## Nick (Aug 8, 2009)

GalaxyKat said:


> I picked other for now.
> Andy is straight and I know that, but that barely changes when I take control.
> Like, I want to be attracted to men, and be straight, but because of my male body, would that make me gay? Do you take both of us as one? Wouldn't that be straight with a want to be bi?
> 
> There's a lot of unanswered questions for me so far.


 
You _want _to be bi? hmm, that's interesting...is there a reason?


----------



## GalaxyKat (Aug 8, 2009)

Nick said:


> You _want _to be bi? hmm, that's interesting...is there a reason?



Well I'd like to direct you to my introduction thread. Basically, two personalities, one body. One is a catgirl, the other is a regular male. So I get his sexual urges, although I'd like to have my own. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Xanadu (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh, if it has legs I'll probably at some point want to fuck it.  There are some characteristics I prefer, but they are found in both male and female.  I prefer the genders that do not fall under Male or Female.  Pansexual.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 8, 2009)

GalaxyKat said:


> Well I'd like to direct you to my introduction thread. Basically, two personalities, one body. One is a catgirl, the other is a regular male. So I get his sexual urges, although I'd like to have my own. Hope that makes sense.



Well... I guess it's hard to say if you have a female alter-ego in a male body. May may say that the female could be an incarnation of the male's bisexuality. You two as a whole would be considered bi, but separately, you are both straight.


----------



## Mr Fox (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm a raging homo.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 8, 2009)

Mr Fox said:


> I'm a raging homo.



Lies

You're a content homo


----------



## GalaxyKat (Aug 8, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Well... I guess it's hard to say if you have a female alter-ego in a male body. May may say that the female could be an incarnation of the male's bisexuality. You two as a whole would be considered bi, but separately, you are both straight.



Probably. Andy would like to be bi though for the sake of being able to pick from everyone rather than just half the population.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 8, 2009)

GalaxyKat said:


> Probably. Andy would like to be bi though for the sake of being able to pick from everyone rather than just half the population.



Well, if ya' wanna become bi, then go for it. Becoming bi was one of the best choices I ever made.


----------



## GalaxyKat (Aug 8, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Well, if ya' wanna become bi, then go for it. Becoming bi was one of the best choices I ever made.



Heck, he hasn't even had a straight sexual experience yet. Possibly a bit early for that.


----------



## Agriyon (Aug 9, 2009)

Pansexual here. As long as I can get along with a person, I don't care what they are.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 9, 2009)

I want to procreate and make babies with a female partner, thus ensuring my genetics being passed down to the next generation.
...


----------



## xSkunkyx (Aug 9, 2009)

Homosexual.  'Nuf said.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 9, 2009)

Icarus said:


> I want to procreate and make babies with a female partner, thus ensuring my genetics being passed down to the next generation.
> ...


That information is completely irrelevant as to the question of your sexuality.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 9, 2009)

Agriyon said:


> Pansexual here. As long as I can get along with a person, I don't care what they are.


 
What about imaginary people?


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Aug 9, 2009)

Homosexual here!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 9, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> What about imaginary people?


This is the furry fandom. That goes without saying.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 9, 2009)

Thought I was straight, but I'm starting to think that I might be bi. Idk, really. It's something that I'm trying to figure out. As of right now, call me bi leaning towards females.


----------



## Cyrus (Aug 9, 2009)

Also a pan. If I see a picture of someone doing a dog, I think, 'Aw, that poor dog, she probably doesn't know what's happening to her', not 'OH MY GOD HE'S FUCKING A DOG'.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

Bi, but leaning toward the straight side a little more.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 9, 2009)

Cyrus said:


> If I see a picture of someone doing a dog, I think, 'Aw, that poor dog, she probably doesn't know what's happening to her', not 'OH MY GOD HE'S FUCKING A DOG'.


I'm pretty sure most living creatures know when they're being fucked.
In any event, how is that information relevant?


----------



## Ackslawsin (Aug 10, 2009)

Homer Sexual, obviously.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 10, 2009)

Ackslawsin said:


> Homer Sexual, obviously.


So, in other words, you're attracted to unintelligent middle-aged males with no hair, a beer gut, and a yellow complexion?

...actually, with that kind of preference, you should do just fine for yourself :V


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: What's Your Sexual Preference (Part 98274509238475)*



SnowFox said:


> on topic: bisexual with leanings to either gender depending on my mood


This.


----------



## Nekirae (Aug 10, 2009)

D: Straight. ...a little bi-curious, but yeah. Straight.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Aug 10, 2009)

Pansexual.  Or something.  I don't care about gender; I'll hit on anyone if I think they're hot.  Or anyone period when I'm online.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 10, 2009)

In the last 24 hours, I've pretty much settled on identifying as bisexual. It feels weird. I always thought that I was straight, but I guess things change even when you least expect them to. And I'm still happy with myself and I feel no shame in feeling that way. ^^


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 10, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> In the last 24 hours, I've pretty much settled on identifying as bisexual. It feels weird. I always thought that I was straight, but I guess things change even when you least expect them to. And I'm still happy with myself and I feel no shame in feeling that way. ^^



*Claps* I had the same feeling when I came to that conclusion. It'll pass, and you'll be happy. ^_^


----------



## Greyscale (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm pretty much gay now.

I don't like breasts, vagina scares me, but girls are still cool. Fuck yeah, broken... @.@


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> *Claps* I had the same feeling when I came to that conclusion. It'll pass, and you'll be happy. ^_^


 
I'm sure it will.  I'm not worried about it, and to be completely honest, it just feels....right.  Coming to that conclusion about myself just feels so right, and I can't deny it.  I'm pretty happy. ^^


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> I'm sure it will.  I'm not worried about it, and to be completely honest, it just feels....right.  Coming to that conclusion about myself just feels so right, and I can't deny it.  I'm pretty happy. ^^


It's a happy feeling. When I made that decision, it was one of the happiest days of my life. The only downside is keeping it secret from my homophobic parents. xD


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> It's a happy feeling. When I made that decision, it was one of the happiest days of my life. The only downside is keeping it secret from my homophobic parents. xD


 
I'm sorry that you're parents aren't very understanding.  I'm sure my mom wouldn't have a problem with me being bi should I choose to tell her, but my father's another story.  He's a racist homophobe, so I don't plan on telling him anytime soon.

And yes, it is a very good feeling.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> I'm sorry that you're parents aren't very understanding.  I'm sure my mom wouldn't have a problem with me being bi should I choose to tell her, but my father's another story.  He's a racist homophobe, so I don't plan on telling him anytime soon.
> 
> And yes, it is a very good feeling.



Do we have the same dad? xD

Random guess at him, Catholic upbringing?


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Do we have the same dad? xD
> 
> Random guess at him, Catholic upbringing?


 
Holy shit :O YES! XD At least, my father is Catholic. I was raised both by Catholicism and the Lutheran Church. It was weird growing up (I stopped going to church three years ago, lost my faith).

My mom is Lutheran and my dad is Catholic. God, Catholic's are the absolute least-accepting people. ):<  His whole side of the family is full of racist, homophobic idiots. lol


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Holy shit :O YES! XD At least, my father is Catholic. I was raised both by Catholicism and the Lutheran Church. It was weird growing up (I stopped going to church three years ago, lost my faith).
> 
> My mom is Lutheran and my dad is Catholic. God, Catholic's are the absolute least-accepting people. ):<  His whole side of the family is full of racist, homophobic idiots. lol


I went to a family reunion a few weeks ago. Do you have any idea how hard it is to be a bisexual surrounded by a bunch of drunk, Catholic Italians? I feared for my fucking LIFE!

What I also hate is that with all the bullshit the Catholics do, people blame ALL Christians. I'm a Baptist. The only thing my people has done is say "Hey, bro, wanna come to church with me? If not, that's cool."


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I went to a family reunion a few weeks ago. Do you have any idea how hard it is to be a bisexual surrounded by a bunch of drunk, Catholic Italians? I feared for my fucking LIFE!
> 
> What I also hate is that with all the bullshit the Catholics do, people blame ALL Christians. I'm a Baptist. The only thing my people has done is say "Hey, bro, wanna come to church with me? If not, that's cool."


 
Oh god.  Catholic AND Italian?!?! That's rough. Italians alone are very unaccepting people.  That sucks.  My family is full of drunk Catholic Germans (and one Italian Grandmother), so they're not going to be much better. 

And I have absolutely no intention of telling any of them about my sexuality.  Only those on my mom's side (Lutheran Finns) will hear anything about me being bi because I know that they will accept me for who I am (except for one of my mom's sisters).

Lutherans don't seem to care all too much about the whole sexuality aspect of religion.  It was never brought up during confirmation, sermons, etc.  It just never comes up, which, looking back now, is really cool.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

I HAVE DRUNKEN MAFIOSI ON MY ASS! :O

Don't get me wrong, I'm proud to be a hot-blooded Italian, but goddamn, I hate how narrow minded my family can be. The only member of my family who knows about my bisexuality is my 11 year old little brother for fuck's sake. I know he wont tell my parents because he fears me. :3


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I HAVE DRUNKEN MAFIOSI ON MY ASS! :O
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm proud to be a hot-blooded Italian, but goddamn, I hate how narrow minded my family can be. The only member of my family who knows about my bisexuality is my 11 year old little brother for fuck's sake. I know he wont tell my parents because he fears me. :3


 
lol at least you were able to confide in somebody, even if he is only 11.  As the years pass by, he'll come to realize that the fact that you told him shows that you think you can trust him, and he'll learn to appreciate that and love you for doing so.  I have a 12 year old sister but I can't picture telling her about that because, well, I don't want to tell her about it. XD  Eventually, though.

I'm actually thinking about coming out to my mom soon, like within the next week or so.

But being able to tell a sibling something like that is really special, and you should be happy that you were able to tell him.  He'll appreciate it further down the line.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> lol at least you were able to confide in somebody, even if he is only 11.  As the years pass by, he'll come to realize that the fact that you told him shows that you think you can trust him, and he'll learn to appreciate that and love you for doing so.  I have a 12 year old sister but I can't picture telling her about that because, well, I don't want to tell her about it. XD  Eventually, though.
> 
> I'm actually thinking about coming out to my mom soon, like within the next week or so.
> 
> But being able to tell a sibling something like that is really special, and you should be happy that you were able to tell him.  He'll appreciate it further down the line.


Yeah, although I do have a bunch of friends that know. I would really prefer it if my bro stayed straight, though. If I end up falling in love with a man for the rest of my life, ONE of us needs to have some kids. xDDD

Edit: Did I say the rest of my house? What the fuck? xD


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Yeah, although I do have a bunch of friends that know. I would really prefer it if my bro stayed straight, though. If I end up falling in love with a man for the rest of my house, ONE of us needs to have some kids. xDDD


 
lol yea, hopefully he'll be able to carry on the family name.

I plan on telling only one of my friends to start with.  I'll tell him around the same time I tell my mom.  He'll be cool with it too.  We're best friends, and we know everything about each other (including me being a furry), so I feel almost obligated to tell him.  Besides, I want to tell him.  As for my other friends...I have a few others who I'm sure I can trust to accept me, but I also have a few that I'm not sure about.  They might not be so accepting.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> lol yea, hopefully he'll be able to carry on the family name.
> 
> I plan on telling only one of my friends to start with.  I'll tell him around the same time I tell my mom.  He'll be cool with it too.  We're best friends, and we know everything about each other (including me being a furry), so I feel almost obligated to tell him.  Besides, I want to tell him.  As for my other friends...I have a few others who I'm sure I can trust to accept me, but I also have a few that I'm not sure about.  They might not be so accepting.



Hehe, the first person to hear about my turning was my girlfriend. Ironic, no? She's really accepting, though. I don't even need to worry about my parents finding out I'm a furry though. They are internet-retarded, so they have no clue what a furry even is.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Hehe, the first person to hear about my turning was my girlfriend. Ironic, no? She's really accepting, though. I don't even need to worry about my parents finding out I'm a furry though. They are internet-retarded, so they have no clue what a furry even is.


 
That's so sweet of her ^^.  She's a good person in my eyes, then.

Thank god for internet-retarded parents, eh?  My father is that way, so he has no clue that I'm a furry.  My mom is constantly on the computer, so she knows her way around the internet.  She actually found out on her own, but she doesn't care.  In fact, she gave me tips on what to expect from conventions when I told her I planned to go to FurFest this November. She's an amazing person, and I couldn't wish for a better mother.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Luckyyyyyyy. I want a mom like yours. Mine is one of those "Whatever your father says" kind of moms. GAAAAAH. I have to hide my kitty ears so they don't start calling me a fag.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Luckyyyyyyy. I want a mom like yours. Mine is one of those "Whatever your father says" kind of moms. GAAAAAH. I have to hide my kitty ears so they don't start calling me a fag.


 
My mom and dad don't exactly see eye to eye on some things, so she's really independent of him in that sense.  And yea, I know i'm lucky to have a mom like her 

How does kitty ears make you a fag? That's not right.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> My mom and dad don't exactly see eye to eye on some things, so she's really independent of him in that sense.
> 
> How does kitty ears make you a fag?  That's not right.



Me: I have kitty ears.
Parents: Yeah, that's girly. FAG.

Me: I want to get my ears pierced.
Parents: That's too *whisper* gaaaay.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Me: I have kitty ears.
> Parents: Yeah, that's girly. FAG.
> 
> Me: I want to get my ears pierced.
> Parents: That's too *whisper* gaaaay.


 
That's fucking stupid.  You should just do what you want to do, imo.  It's not really up to them, even piercing your ears.  For example, I want to get a tattoo soon but my parents don't want me to.  I still plan on getting one when I have the money.

But then again, different parents, so it could be more complicated for you.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> That's fucking stupid.  You should just do what you want to do, imo.  It's not really up to them, even piercing your ears.  For example, I want to get a tattoo soon but my parents don't want me to.  I still plan on getting one when I have the money.
> 
> But then again, different parents, so it could be more complicated for you.



Yeah. That's why I'm getting my ex-girlfriend to get me some clip-ons. I can wear them when I'm out, and my parents will never know.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Yeah. That's why I'm getting my ex-girlfriend to get me some clip-ons. I can wear them when I'm out, and my parents will never know.


 
That's probably the smartest thing to do.  They'll never know, so long as you don't slip up.  But life is full of risks anyway, so whatever, right?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> That's probably the smartest thing to do.  They'll never know, so long as you don't slip up.  But life is full of risks anyway, so whatever, right?


Hell yeah. I mean, I'm keeping my SEXUALITY secret from them, and I've been throwing out so many obvious hints that they haven't noticed.

1. I willingly slap a man's ass.
2. I walk with a girly strut.
3. I talk with a "gay" accent.
4. I say Billy Idol is hot in front of my dad.
5. I flirt with so many men it ain't even funny.

They still haven't put two and two together. I think I'm safe. xD


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Hell yeah. I mean, I'm keeping my SEXUALITY secret from them, and I've been throwing out so many obvious hints that they haven't noticed.
> 
> 1. I willingly slap a man's ass.
> 2. I walk with a girly strut.
> ...


 
You've seriously given them THAT many signs??? Wow, maybe they're in denial or something.  They should've put it all together by now. lol

And btw, I think Billy Idol's hot, too.  Just more proof to myself that I am indeed bi. lol


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> You've seriously given them THAT many signs??? Wow, maybe they're in denial or something.  They should've put it all together by now. lol
> 
> And btw, I think Billy Idol's hot, too.  Just more proof to myself that I am indeed bi. lol



Psh, duh, he's hawt! I nearly had a seizure on that one episode of Viva la Bam. Billy Idol and Bam Margera on the same screen at the same time? THANK YA' JEZUHS.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Psh, duh, he's hawt! I nearly had a seizure on that one episode of Viva la Bam. Billy Idol and Bam Margera on the same screen at the same time? THANK YA' JEZUHS.


 
lol, Bam doesn't do anything for me (though I do love that show, seen every episode and I know which one you're talking about), but yeah dude, Billy Idol is pretty hot, especially when you consider his age.  It's remarkable, really.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

i feel for ya on the German parts, sorry coming in this late, but i also got Irish. i asked my mom what would happen if i was gay, she said no you not. and Billy Idol. *drools and looses all concentration.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i feel for ya on the German parts, sorry coming in this late, but i also got Irish. i asked my mom what would happen if i was gay, she said no you not. and Billy Idol. *drools and looses all concentration.


 
np, yeah, the German side isn't going to be very warm towards the idea of a bi family member, so I'm gonna keep that a secret from them until I'm out of this house.

lol, yes, Billy Idol's nice, but I have a crush on this guy: Josh Homme http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3045/2542498108_06e19bbf1d.jpg

Awwww yeah. ^^  I fucking love him.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> np, yeah, the German side isn't going to be very warm towards the idea of a bi family member, so I'm gonna keep that a secret from them until I'm out of this house.
> 
> lol, yes, Billy Idol's nice, but I have a crush on this guy: Josh Homme http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3045/2542498108_06e19bbf1d.jpg
> 
> Awwww yeah. ^^



im probably going to slip the clues, after somthing big, so everyone is still stuck on the thing and when i introduce them to my bf, when i get one, and i can go i told you, dont you listen?


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> im probably going to slip the clues, after somthing big, so everyone is still stuck on the thing and when i introduce them to my bf, when i get one, and i can go i told you, dont you listen?


 
That's a good idea, try and ease them into the news, and if that doesn't work, then just drop the bomb on them and they'll look back and notice all of the clues you gave them.  If I ever have a relationship with a guy, I'll have to consider what to do about telling people.  But for now, I'm not even sure if I ever will date a guy.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> That's a good idea, try and ease them into the news, and if that doesn't work, then just drop the bomb on them and they'll look back and notice all of the clues you gave them.  If I ever have a relationship with a guy, I'll have to consider what to do about telling people.  But for now, I'm not even sure if I ever will date a guy.



well, i figured im gonna be living further away, and the fact i could get KIA they probably will look the other way. and the small clues, tried that with furry, for 2 years now, soon im gonna have that big ass elephant in the room they will ignore.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> well, i figured im gonna be living further away, and the fact i could get KIA they probably will look the other way. and the small clues, tried that with furry, for 2 years now, soon im gonna have that big ass elephant in the room they will ignore.


 
Well if they can't understand it and put two and two together, then that's their fault, and you shouldn't have to worry yourself about telling them if they aren't willing to listen for the signs in the first place.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Well if they can't understand it and put two and two together, then that's their fault, and you shouldn't have to worry yourself about telling them if they aren't willing to listen for the signs in the first place.



oh ive stopped trying now, gonna wait til im gone.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> oh ive stopped trying now, gonna wait til im gone.


 
That's probably best for everyone.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> That's probably best for everyone.



probably better for my health.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> probably better for my health.


 
That too ^^ lol


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> That too ^^ lol



just my opinion, that can be too good being thin, tall, and skimpy on muscles, but i can sure as shit run like a mother-fucker as long as i dont stop.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> just my opinion, that can be too good being thin, tall, and skimpy on muscles, but i can sure as shit run like a mother-fucker as long as i dont stop.


 
lol it's an option XD  Just make sure you don't trip yourself up or you're screwed.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> lol it's an option XD  Just make sure you don't trip yourself up or you're screwed.



well, i can fit into a box and hide well, helps being small, and i can get up in a tree, or jump a fence, im pretty good with acrobatics for never taking it.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> well, i can fit into a box and hide well, helps being small, and i can get up in a tree, or jump a fence, im pretty good with acrobatics for never taking it.


 
lol so you'll be able to hide or run away from unaccepting family members should the need arise.  XD


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> lol so you'll be able to hide or run away from unaccepting family members should the need arise.  XD



oh yeah, or at least stun them by getting into a small box, at 6 1/2 feet tall, then scoot down the street in an locked armored box with airholes.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> oh yeah, or at least stun them by getting into a small box, at 6 1/2 feet tall, then scoot down the street in an locked armored box with airholes.


 
That would be arguably the best escape/chase scene EVER. XD


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Do we have the same dad? xD
> 
> Random guess at him, Catholic upbringing?



My friend, all three of us have the same creepy man as our father. :\


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 11, 2009)

DiveBomberBat said:


> My friend, all three of us have the same creepy man as our father. :\


 Your dad gets around.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> That would be arguably the best escape/chase scene EVER. XD



ill get on the express way, that way youll see it. and i might get knocked a good distance by a driver not payin attetion, so im gonna get hit alot, proboly stop smack in the middle of nowhere where there are no drivers.

6 1/2 FOOT MAN EVADES FAMILY FOR 8 STATES AND ESCPAES IN A SMALL ARMORED BOX. AUTHORITIES BAFFELED.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Aug 11, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Bisexual fag reporting in.



*writes down name*



SnowFox said:


> Lies
> 
> You're a content homo



I lol'd <3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

I am re-entering myself in this conversation. 

When I move out, I'm probably gunna drop the bombshell on my parents. Espescially if my dad is a dick about it.

Dad: "Yeah, get the hell out of my house!"
Me: "Guess what? I LIKE MENNNNNNN"
Dad: *Curls up in a ball and cries*


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I am re-entering myself in this conversation.
> 
> When I move out, I'm probably gunna drop the bombshell on my parents. Espescially if my dad is a dick about it.
> 
> ...


 
lol You should soooo say it like that. XD


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> lol You should soooo say it like that. XD


I may. And then he'll disown me, and I'll move to the east coast and rent a house, with some guys, I dunno. xD


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I may. And then he'll disown me, and I'll move to the east coast and rent a house, with some guys, I dunno. xD


 
You have plenty of time to set all that up, and you can make it work.  Just make sure you do it at the proper time.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> You have plenty of time to set all that up, and you can make it work.  Just make sure you do it at the proper time.


I may be able to. I mean, the guy I have a crush on lives on the east coast, so I may be able to pull some strings. x3


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I may be able to. I mean, the guy I have a crush on lives on the east coast, so I may be able to pull some strings. x3


 
Hell yeah, dude ^^


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Hell yeah, dude ^^


Besides, all his friends are asshole potheads, and only one of them knows how to cook. HE NEEDS ME. xD


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Besides, all his friends are asshole potheads, and only one of them knows how to cook. HE NEEDS ME. xD


 
lol All the more reason to head east.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> lol All the more reason to head east.


I'll see if I can't enroll in a college in his area, then room with him.


----------



## Ackslawsin (Aug 11, 2009)

Head east if you need to. Do whatever's best for you and fuck the consequences.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Ackslawsin said:


> Head east if you need to. Do whatever's best for you and fuck the consequences.


That's sorta' my plan. I also have much more open-minded family that lives in Boston.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I'll see if I can't enroll in a college in his area, then room with him.


 
That's what I was thinking you should do, apply for colleges out nearby him and head to one of them if you can.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> That's what I was thinking you should do, apply for colleges out nearby him and head to one of them if you can.


He said the colleges near him were shitty, but I don't even care. I was initially planning on going to a local city college, anyway.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> He said the colleges near him were shitty, but I don't even care. I was initially planning on going to a local city college, anyway.


 
Well, just do what you've gotta do to make yourself happy. ^^


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Well, just do what you've gotta do to make yourself happy. ^^


Exactly. I don't care how shitty the college is, just talking to him makes me feel all happy inside. This past week he was in the hospital with a kidney problem. I was panicking the whole time. He came back yesterday, and the whole world got a little bit brighter.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Exactly. I don't care how shitty the college is, just talking to him makes me feel all happy inside. This past week he was in the hospital with a kidney problem. I was panicking the whole time. He came back yesterday, and the whole world got a little bit brighter.


 
Besides, I bet if you're going to school near him, it'll make you feel better and that will translate into doing better in school, too.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Besides, I bet if you're going to school near him, it'll make you feel better and that will translate into doing better in school, too.


Yeah. Well, I should do better if I'm not daydreaming about him. xD


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Yeah. Well, I should do better if I'm not daydreaming about him. xD


 
Yeah, make sure not to do that XD


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Yeah, make sure not to do that XD


I would draw pictures on my notes, but his art is so much better!

I mean, check out his DA!
http://l0lfox.deviantart.com/


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I would draw pictures on my notes, but his art is so much better!
> 
> I mean, check out his DA!
> http://l0lfox.deviantart.com/


 
Doesn't mean you can't still draw on your notes XD

That's some pretty good shit, dude.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Doesn't mean you can't still draw on your notes XD
> 
> That's some pretty good shit, dude.


I knooooow. I love his art so much! He said he drew a bunch of stuff while he was in the hospital.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I knooooow. I love his art so much! He said he drew a bunch of stuff while he was in the hospital.


 
Well, shit, tell him to post it! lol

And I'm glad to hear that he's alright, I remember you talking about it in the moods thread.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Well, shit, tell him to post it! lol
> 
> And I'm glad to hear that he's alright, I remember you talking about it in the moods thread.


Yeah, I'm so excited he's back and okay.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

a little curious, what state along the east?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> a little curious, what state along the east?



I have no damn clue! 8D


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I have no damn clue! 8D



uh, so wait, youre going to move in with him, but you have no idea what state he is in, only on the Eastern Seaboard, right?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> uh, so wait, youre going to move in with him, but you have no idea what state he is in, only on the Eastern Seaboard, right?



Well, I still have another year to plan it. Procrastination ftw.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Well, I still have another year to plan it. Procrastination ftw.



lol, one day its gonna be
You: Hey dad i like men.
Dad: *curls into ball*
You: oh shit, i foregot to ask where he lives, FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.

but if you get a chance, pass through Louisville on your way, okee-dokee?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> lol, one day its gonna be
> You: Hey dad i like men.
> Dad: *curls into ball*
> You: oh shit, i foregot to ask where he lives, FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.
> ...



Lulz, I'll see if I can. xD

I'm actually going to Boston during Thanksgiving this year, so I'll get a taste of the east coast.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Lulz, I'll see if I can. xD
> 
> I'm actually going to Boston during Thanksgiving this year, so I'll get a taste of the east coast.



its okay, im not very close, but i love the Outer Banks in NC, big waves, cool water, and just a bunch of stuff to do there.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> its okay, im not very close, but i love the Outer Banks in NC, big waves, cool water, and just a bunch of stuff to do there.



Sounds like an east coast version of Monterey. AWESOME.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Sounds like an east coast version of Monterey. AWESOME.



never been to Monterey, only heard of it, and that would be the name. so if you ever get a chance to go there i would check it out. hell i get a chance i would move there, either there or West VA (they looked like they had a Nuclear Power Plant).


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> never been to Monterey, only heard of it, and that would be the name. so if you ever get a chance to go there i would check it out. hell i get a chance i would move there, either there or West VA (they looked like they had a Nuclear Power Plant).


Monterey is like, my favorite place in all of Cali. Peaceful, nobody fucks with anybody, and the food is OHMYGAWD.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Monterey is like, my favorite place in all of Cali. Peaceful, nobody fucks with anybody, and the food is OHMYGAWD.



i didnt get to try food in NC, or VA, or even West VA, we had all the food at the house, it was miserable there with my family, i didnt even get a bed or a couch, they said that an air matress is more comfortable, bullshit, i wanted to buy a Military surplus foam mat that would be better. so just dont go with family, they tried small scale Capitalism, for food, that dosent work with about 21 people, that is a rare event where Communism works.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i didnt get to try food in NC, or VA, or even West VA, we had all the food at the house, it was miserable there with my family, i didnt even get a bed or a couch, they said that an air matress is more comfortable, bullshit, i wanted to buy a Military surplus foam mat that would be better. so just dont go with family, they tried small scale Capitalism, for food, that dosent work with about 21 people, that is a rare event where Communism works.



CAPITALISM! RA RA RA! I wanna get rich and buy the mansion from Scarface. :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> CAPITALISM! RA RA RA! I wanna get rich and buy the mansion from Scarface. :3



i was the poor one who got the least amount of food, i ate a box of Capt. Crunch and Ice Cream was my main diet for about 4 of 7 days, 2 getting down there was Fast Food.but on the way back, in the car i was in, with 4 other people didnt finish about half of their meals from DQ, this was the chicken strip meal, i ate it all. CRUSH THE CAPITALIST DOGS OF THE HOUSE, im hungry.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i was the poor one who got the least amount of food, i ate a box of Capt. Crunch and Ice Cream was my main diet for about 4 of 7 days, 2 getting down there was Fast Food.but on the way back, in the car i was in, with 4 other people didnt finish about half of their meals from DQ, this was the chicken strip meal, i ate it all. CRUSH THE CAPITALIST DOGS OF THE HOUSE, im hungry.



I'm like, the middle of middle class. Not rich, not poor.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I'm like, the middle of middle class. Not rich, not poor.



im lower middle class, i live close to downtown, may be 6 miles, i rather live in in the country, like close to my cousins, i rather be more redneck than city boy, rednecks have more fun.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> im lower middle class, i live close to downtown, may be 6 miles, i rather live in in the country, like close to my cousins, i rather be more redneck than city boy, rednecks have more fun.


I'm a natural city fag. I need a lot of people. Although, if I do move to the east coast, all I'll need is Shawn. (The guy I love)


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I'm a natural city fag. I need a lot of people. Although, if I do move to the east coast, all I'll need is Shawn. (The guy I love)



i just lost the appeal for the city, mostly ours is a bunch of offices, so is a no. its just people care lesss about what you do out in the boondocks.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i just lost the appeal for the city, mostly ours is a bunch of offices, so is a no. its just people care lesss about what you do out in the boondocks.


I really in technology and stuff. I also hate long car rides, so I wouldn't last long going down to the city to get shit, and then going back up in the hills.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I really in technology and stuff. I also hate long car rides, so I wouldn't last long going down to the city to get shit, and then going back up in the hills.



we are like 20 min from where my cousins live so its at a good point. anyway, back on topic.
maybe to get away if my family aint accepting, hop on a barge and head down the Mississippi.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> we are like 20 min from where my cousins live so its at a good point. anyway, back on topic.
> maybe to get away if my family aint accepting, hop on a barge and head down the Mississippi.


Oooold maaaan riveeeeer~


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Oooold maaaan riveeeeer~



though if it gets bad, ill probably just pack up the car and leave to go find a friend, kind of the same if Louisville gets nuked.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> though if it gets bad, ill probably just pack up the car and leave to go find a friend, kind of the same if Louisville gets nuked.


Come to Cali, I'll take you in. xD


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Come to Cali, I'll take you in. xD



well if your leaving in a year from there, im getting my lisence in a year, so trying to get to Cali on foot with my stuff on my back creates a problem, though i can do the end of the Hulk that would be awesome. but im going to be wearing some heavy clothes and the desert is really fucking hot.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> well if your leaving in a year from there, im getting my lisence in a year, so trying to get to Cali on foot with my stuff on my back creates a problem, though i can do the end of the Hulk that would be awesome. but im going to be wearing some heavy clothes and the desert is really fucking hot.


Heheh. Living on opposite sides of the country can suck.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Heheh. Living on opposite sides of the country can suck.



oh yeah, well i could head north and move through Canada when i see the desert, and drop thorugh the north states.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> oh yeah, well i could head north and move through Canada when i see the desert, and drop thorugh the north states.



Psh, really, if you don't like the desert, don't even bother with Cali. Hottest place EVAR. My nuts are burning.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Psh, really, if you don't like the desert, don't even bother with Cali. Hottest place EVAR. My nuts are burning.



lol, well i like the desert, its just, im gonna be carring so much shit on my person, like a wool trench coat to carry mer stuff.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> lol, well i like the desert, its just, im gonna be carring so much shit on my person, like a wool trench coat to carry mer stuff.


DON'T SNEAK DRUGS INTO MY HOUSE!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> DON'T SNEAK DRUGS INTO MY HOUSE!



no i wont, its my collection, my games and systems, sentimental items, my music, my phono, clothes, trust me, i only do drugs with Harely when im down and they are at his place.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> no i wont, its my collection, my games and systems, sentimental items, my music, my phono, clothes, trust me, i only do drugs with Harely when im down and they are at his place.



Pfffft. I have access to all sorts of good shit from my best friend's brother, but I still remain clean. I'm so innocent. :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Pfffft. I have access to all sorts of good shit from my best friend's brother, but I still remain clean. I'm so innocent. :3



i just have all these unmarked gu...magazines, yeah magizines.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i just have all these unmarked gu...magazines, yeah magizines.


Well then, why don't you come on over then? xD


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Well then, why don't you come on over then? xD



because the desert is hot, the trench coat is black, and i dont have a passport to get into Canada.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> because the desert is hot, the trench coat is black, and i dont have a passport to get into Canada.


Aw, damn.


Well, back on subject. BISEXUAL PRIDE! >O


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Aw, damn.
> 
> 
> Well, back on subject. BISEXUAL PRIDE! >O



AWWWWWWWWW YEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH, just give it a year when i can drive.


----------



## Kyzen (Aug 12, 2009)

Im homosexual <.<;  But always single D:


----------



## Ishmale (Aug 12, 2009)

I am a homosexual. That is I am sexually attracted to guys. But I am classifying myself as Asexual, because I really can't stand all the games. I am also a virgin, lol . . . T_T


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 12, 2009)

Ishmale said:


> I am a homosexual. That is I am sexually attracted to guys. But I am classifying myself as Asexual, because I really can't stand all the games. I am also a virgin, lol . . . T_T



Asexual isn't about performance.
Get out of here. You're damaging the scientific merit of this poll >:U

Or go hook up with the guy above you. At the very least you can both complain about being virgins together :V


----------



## Redregon (Aug 13, 2009)

voted other cause my sexuality isn't really anyone's business but my own and my partner's. yeah, i be gay but how is anyone knowing this supposed to matter?

my point? be yourself, don't be a stereotype.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 13, 2009)

Redregon said:


> voted other cause my sexuality isn't really anyone's business but my own and my partner's. yeah, i be gay but how is anyone knowing this supposed to matter?


Christ, you goddamn fags can't even keep things scientific >:U


----------



## Lukar (Aug 13, 2009)

Redregon said:


> voted other cause *my sexuality isn't really anyone's business* but my own and my partner's. yeah, *i be gay* but how is anyone knowing this supposed to matter?
> 
> my point? be yourself, don't be a stereotype.



Contradicting much?


----------



## Ishmale (Aug 13, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Asexual isn't about performance.
> Get out of here. You're damaging the scientific merit of this poll >:U
> 
> Or go hook up with the guy above you. At the very least you can both complain about being virgins together :V



I voted as gay don't your worry. But sometimes I tell girls I'm gay and guys I'm straight just to avoid them being interested in me.  no distractions till I get past medical school.


----------



## SpunkyLovePup (Aug 13, 2009)

well im as Bisexual as anyone gets. ^_^


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 13, 2009)

SpunkyLovePup said:


> well im as Bisexual as anyone gets. ^_^


Perfect 50/50? Just like me! ^_^


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 13, 2009)

Ishmale said:


> sometimes I tell girls I'm gay and guys I'm straight just to avoid them being interested in me





> sometimes I tell girls I'm gay ... just to avoid them being interested in me





> *sometimes I tell girls I'm gay just to avoid them being interested in me*



How's that been workin' for ya? :V


----------



## Foxus (Aug 14, 2009)

Straight all the way.


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm a whatever term you want to use for homosexual.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 14, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> I'm a whatever term you want to use for homosexual.


"Sterotypical" it is! Thank you for playing.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 14, 2009)

Herpetosexual


----------



## Midna (Aug 14, 2009)

Bisexual


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Herpetosexual



This.  <3


----------



## Ratte (Aug 14, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> This.  <3



Well hey there~


----------



## veinshadow (Aug 15, 2009)

*Bisexual*

It's hard to say if that's the correct category for me to be in.  I love woman and sex with them, but when it comes to guys it's only sexual gratification.  Nothing more.  Anybody else like that?


----------



## FiliaLunae (Aug 15, 2009)

I voted Pansexual but I do tend to prefer guys.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 15, 2009)

Still heterosexual and here WOOOT! (Proving you all wrong) 
Assertive hetero males UNITE! (shy pansies go away)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 15, 2009)

I am the straightest individual you will ever see.

My straightness is only matched by the size of the sun.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 15, 2009)

But are you a shy dude or one of the Bold ones? I think we have too many passive dudes around,


----------



## Hir (Aug 15, 2009)

Teto said:


> I am the straightest individual you will ever see.
> 
> My straightness is only matched by the size of the sun.


Lol, you. =3


----------



## Nick (Aug 15, 2009)

Teto said:


> I am the straightest individual you will ever see.
> 
> My straightness is only matched by the size of the sun.


 
You know, there _are _things bigger than the sun...

(insert sexual referrence)


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm shortsexual.  I love the shortays~


----------



## bloobyrd18 (Aug 16, 2009)

<-- Happy to love dicks and vagoo!


----------



## Koray (Aug 16, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm shortsexual.  I love the shortays~


not because you have a short di- oh...


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> not because you have a short di- oh...



Wouldn't you like to know.


----------



## Mr Fox (Aug 16, 2009)

Bi-desperate.


----------



## Koray (Aug 16, 2009)

Mr Fox said:


> Bi-*desperate*.


=( one day...


David M. Awesome said:


> Wouldn't you like to know.


nope!


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 16, 2009)

I would say Bi.


----------



## Teh Emo Penguin (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm homosexual, good sir.


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 17, 2009)

Heterosexual for humans, but I only look at gay yiff.


----------



## ManasgaelRoss (Aug 17, 2009)

Bisexual.


----------



## Nikolai (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm technically heterosexual.

...been a bit conflicted recently.

...

Okay, been REALLY conflicted recently.


----------



## Cuddlez (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm sexual. D


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 18, 2009)

Nikolai said:


> I'm technically heterosexual.
> 
> ...been a bit conflicted recently.
> 
> ...


 
Well, think it over as much as you need to.  That's what I did, and I recently discovered that I am bi.  So take your time and think it over.  You'll figure it out eventually, and regardless of the outcome, you'll feel better for having thought it all out.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 18, 2009)

Heheheeee Still hetero!


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 18, 2009)

Poet said:


> Heheheeee Still hetero!


 
We know, Poet. lol, trust me, we know. XD


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 18, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> We know, Poet. lol, trust me, we know. XD


 I just had to say it it was worth the chuckle eh?


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 18, 2009)

Poet said:


> I just had to say it it was worth the chuckle eh?


 
lol I know you had to.  You're now obligated to say that every day in this thread XD


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 18, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> lol I know you had to.  You're now obligated to say that every day in this thread XD


 No problem xD.


----------



## Cuddlez (Aug 18, 2009)

Poet said:


> Heheheeee Still hetero!


 
Good thing to know.


----------



## Koray (Aug 18, 2009)

Cuddlez said:


> I'm sexual. D


---sexual?
I guess you're pansexual? xD


----------



## Cuddlez (Aug 18, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> ---sexual?
> I guess you're pansexual? xD


 
Yeah basically. Pansexual with no prefference. xD


----------



## twelvestring (Aug 18, 2009)

I once had a dream where I was a chunk of cheese trying to make it with an apple. What does that make me? oh, what is pansexual...never heard it?


----------



## Sneakers (Aug 18, 2009)

Pansexual? That's sick and un-natural...having sex with cookingware. Some people


----------



## Koray (Aug 18, 2009)

if you are pansexual you don't care for the other person's sex or sexuality
Male, Female, Herm
Homosexual, Bisexual
etc.


----------



## Army Wolf (Aug 18, 2009)

Hetero... I'm straight like an arrow...


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 18, 2009)

Army Wolf said:


> Hetero... I'm straight like an arrow...


Impossible. I declare a hax.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 18, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Impossible. I declare a hax.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njFFisoJRGA


----------



## Piezo (Aug 18, 2009)

100% hetero


----------



## Hir (Aug 18, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> if you are pansexual you don't care for the other person's sex or sexuality
> Male, Female, Herm
> Homosexual, Bisexual
> etc.


I'm 100% he was just kidding.


----------



## Koray (Aug 18, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I'm 100% he was just kidding.


like I care


----------



## Hir (Aug 18, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> like I care


Stop having sex with frying pans.


----------



## Koray (Aug 18, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Stop having sex with frying pans.


Never had, never will 
or other objects of that matter


----------



## AnubusKiren (Aug 18, 2009)

I put other, because my sexuality doesn't quite fall into any of those categories.

When it comes to RL and human interaction, I'm completely straight.  But when it comes to furries and the like, I'm pretty much 50-50 bisexual.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 18, 2009)

Piezo said:


> 100% hetero


Oh, you people and your lying to protect your sexualities. You make me giggle so~

Just kidding, bro. xD


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 18, 2009)

Asexual Aromantic


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 18, 2009)

DreamerHusky said:


> Asexual Aromantic


Well that's no fun. :V


----------



## Varulven (Aug 18, 2009)

Yay I'm the 100th bi voter :3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 18, 2009)

Varulven said:


> Yay I'm the 100th bi voter :3


CONGRATULATIONS! *Hugs*


----------



## Varulven (Aug 19, 2009)

Woohoo! *hugs and hive fives* yay for being bi? XD


----------



## Sonata (Aug 19, 2009)

I am just a huge fag, I guess.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 19, 2009)

Varulven said:


> Woohoo! *hugs and hive fives* yay for being bi? XD


Hell yeah! Being bi is the best shit ever!


----------



## Koray (Aug 19, 2009)

Bi hugs and high-fives and noone called me?!?!?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 19, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Bi hugs and high-fives and noone called me?!?!?


*Hugs and high-fives*


----------



## Koray (Aug 19, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> *Hugs and high-fives*


*Hugs and high fives* 		Hell yeah!!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 19, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> *Hugs and high fives*         Hell yeah!!


*Que badass guitar solo*


----------



## Lemoncholic (Aug 19, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Bi hugs and high-fives and noone called me?!?!?



Wouldn't that be hugs and Bi-fives?


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 19, 2009)

Iz pansexual.. can I still has hugs?


----------



## TaintedMelody (Aug 19, 2009)

Pansexual. :3


----------



## Varulven (Aug 19, 2009)

Of course you can! *hugz* I don't even know what pansexual is lol but I think I saw someone ask about it earlier so I'll just check there


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 19, 2009)

I still like vagina and not man buttox YAY~!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 19, 2009)

Poet said:


> I still like vagina and not man buttox YAY~!


Just keep posting in this forum and watch as your sexuality slowly begins to morph after a while. xD


----------



## aftershok (Aug 19, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Just keep posting in this forum and watch as your sexuality slowly begins to morph after a while. xD


Like a power ranger ?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 19, 2009)

aftershok said:


> Like a power ranger ?


That's why they're so colorful.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 20, 2009)

Happily homosexual. 

Part of me likes guys.. a little bit.  Kind of like a minnow in an ocean.  So not enough to be bi.


----------



## Equium (Aug 20, 2009)

Uh... bisexual I think. But I'm not really bothered with sex. But I don't really believe in "pansexuality", so yeah, probably bi.


----------



## Ares (Aug 20, 2009)

I is strait


----------



## Benn (Aug 21, 2009)

Interesting, even though its estimated that only 5-10% of the worl's pop is gay, we see a much larger piece of the pie chart here... mmm.. pie... ew... vagina.....


----------



## Kryn (Aug 21, 2009)

I think this poll just proves a lot more of the world is gay that what most polls and statistics can come up with. Give people a place where their sexuality won't be judged and a lot more than usual will venture off the "normal" path 

I blame society.


----------



## Chalm Zhen (Aug 21, 2009)

Bisexual, but handcuffs, scarves...I like being tied up.


----------



## Lukar (Aug 21, 2009)

Chalm Zhen said:


> Bisexual, but handcuffs, scarves...I like being tied up.



You bondagefag you.


----------



## Chalm Zhen (Aug 21, 2009)

Lukar said:


> You bondagefag you.


 
What? It's fun. Natural submissive, so it really works for me. Just nothing fuzzy. That shit is so annoying...


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm naturally dominant, but I'll be submissive if my partner really wants me to be~


----------



## Chalm Zhen (Aug 21, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I'm naturally dominant, but I'll be submissive if my partner really wants me to be~


 Lol love your photo. Sparkly Sneasel, WTF? But finding furs who like being dominant who will also have me is a true sonofabitch


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 21, 2009)

i rather be sub, as long as i get some 'fun' as well.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 21, 2009)

Chalm Zhen said:


> Lol love your photo. Sparkly Sneasel, WTF? But finding furs who like being dominant who will also have me is a true sonofabitch


Meh, if I weren't taken, we could talk.

It's a Weavile, by the way~


----------



## Remy (Aug 22, 2009)

Bisexual, since I was 16. I was actually in denial for a long time (which is no fun place to be, let me tell you.) Finally I just stopped lying to myself and I couldn't of been happier.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 22, 2009)

Remy said:


> Bisexual, since I was 16. I was actually in denial for a long time (which is no fun place to be, let me tell you.) Finally I just stopped lying to myself and I couldn't of been happier.


That's sorta how things went for me.


----------



## Chalm Zhen (Aug 22, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Meh, if I weren't taken, we could talk.
> 
> It's a Weavile, by the way~


 
Sorry. I haven't been able to keep track since the original Red and Blue versions, which I happily hack the good God out of. emulation ftw ^_^


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 22, 2009)

Chalm Zhen said:


> Sorry. I haven't been able to keep track since the original Red and Blue versions, which I happily hack the good God out of. emulation ftw ^_^


Pokemon is one of my favorite game series, so... ^_^


----------



## NJ_Coyote (Aug 22, 2009)

Hm..I would probably say bi. Although, 95% of the time I prefer females. Depending on the situations I encounter.


----------



## WolfboyRudy (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm homosexual. I love men


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 22, 2009)

WolfboyRudy said:


> I'm homosexual. I love men



welcome then.


----------



## WolfboyRudy (Aug 22, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> welcome then.



Thank you very much


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 22, 2009)

WolfboyRudy said:


> Thank you very much



not a problem, just dont make it known in every post, or that is going ot prove a problem for you.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 22, 2009)

Bisexual since I'm Greedy.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 22, 2009)

WolfboyRudy said:


> I'm homosexual. I love men





blackfuredfox said:


> welcome *then*.



That means if you were straight, you wouldn't have gotten a welcome~
j/k


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 22, 2009)

When did people become prejudiced based on sexuality theses days.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 22, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> When did people become prejudiced based on sexuality theses days.


I dunno'. It's almost like homophobes are beginning to exist, huh?


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 22, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I dunno'. It's almost like homophobes are beginning to exist, huh?


No quite the opposite, now it just it seems just full gay people are over hyping being gay and making an big deal about it like straight people do.

._. You can feel threatened saying you like women.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 22, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> No quite the opposite, now it just it seems just full gay people are over hyping being gay and making an big deal about it like straight people do.
> 
> ._. You can feel threatened saying you like women.



Well I'm bi, so I'm like, hounded by both sides or something. xD


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 22, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> ._. You can feel threatened saying you like women.



Look everyone, it's one of them sicko breeders. GET HIM!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Look everyone, it's one of them sicko breeders. GET HIM!


Death to the baby makers!


----------



## Chalm Zhen (Aug 22, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Pokemon is one of my favorite game series, so... ^_^


 I hack for pokegods in red and blue, it was funny. my best friend has it and doesn't hack, and i sent out this weird glitchy blocky thingy (NOT MissingNo. or 'M,) and it knew all the most powerful moves, had 999 hp, and never ran out of power points...he's like "WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT?!" I laughed at him...poor non-hacking bastard...


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 22, 2009)

God dammit I think they are on to me, but I don't think it's time to take off my pants yet.


----------



## Arcantix (Aug 22, 2009)

Bisexual here, leaning more towards men and currently with a guy =).


----------



## Chalm Zhen (Aug 23, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> God dammit I think they are on to me, but I don't think it's time to take off my pants yet.


 Go ahead.I don't bite... oh, who the fuck am i kidding, i bite like hell


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 23, 2009)

Bisexual... Man or woman or both!


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

HETERO-AWESOME  I only sleep with awesome women.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> HETERO-AWESOME  I only sleep with awesome women.


Sounds like fun. Can I come?


----------



## The Grey One (Aug 23, 2009)

Hetero right here.


----------



## Benn (Aug 23, 2009)

The gay piece of this statisticle pie seems to be much more vocal than the other slices, :S
______________________
   *Why am i supposed to know who George Michael is?*


----------



## Balthamos (Aug 23, 2009)

Try sexual baby <3
Bi because I can have the best of both worlds~<3


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Sounds like fun. Can I come?


There are enough awesome women for all~


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

I am gay (*gives candy to everyone here with a penis*), although on occasion a girl will come by that I like.

(Text wall of rambling below, be careful)

Now, after spending ages reading through this thread, I came across the sodomizing and brutal beating of an individual named "Kiko the Freako". Apparently he's into bestiality. I know this happened a month ago but I still felt the need to address it, because I found faults on both sides. Kiko the Freako for being stupid (sfreenames wtf), doing illegal stuff, and hating humans (although he IS one, which would probably mean he hates himself), and everyone yelling at him for exaggerating things (All he's doing is fucking dogs, it's not like he's threatening to bomb New York, jeez), imitating gay-hating Christians (amazing similarities I saw), making absurd remarks ("Go kill yourself"? Wtf's wrong with you?) and failing to explain WHY zoophilia is bad, other than "it gives furries a bad name", although it does.
Why is it bad exactly? For one thing, it's illegal. This is because, since most animals are too young and innocent to know what you're doing, they can't actually consent to it, so technically it's rape. The other reason is that animals don't have access to cleaning implements so you never know what nasty critters are hanging out around there. And I'll be honest here: When someone fucks an animal, most of the time said animal doesn't care. It doesn't try to run away, or wail like a human would.

What species do I prefer? Irl it's humans only. In rp, I don't mind non-anthro fuzzies, but I prefer to be non-anthro too while doing a non-anthro.

[/ramble]

Okay I'm done. We can go back to the topic.

I lurv menz. <3


----------



## Dragon King (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm bisexual.

And as for the whole bestiality thing, I'm not into it.  It actually makes me sick - literally.  Plus it gives furries a bad name as well.  That being said, I also think everyone is entitled to their own kinks ((Within reason.  I personally report pedophiles to the proper authorities every chance I get.)).  I don't support bestiality, and I'm glad it's illegal.  But many of the comments made on that subject were highly un called for.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 24, 2009)

Dragon King said:


> I'm bisexual.
> 
> And as for the whole bestiality thing, I'm not into it.  It actually makes me sick - literally.  Plus it gives furries a bad name as well.  That being said, I also think everyone is entitled to their own kinks ((Within reason.  *I personally report pedophiles to the proper authorities every chance I get.*)).  I don't support bestiality, and I'm glad it's illegal.  But many of the comments made on that subject were highly un called for.



This is a regular occurrence for you? :?


----------



## Brindle (Aug 24, 2009)

wow, this is the first board ever that I'm in the majority! 8)


----------



## Hir (Aug 24, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Now, after spending ages reading through this thread, I came across the sodomizing and brutal beating of an individual named "Kiko the Freako". Apparently he's into bestiality. I know this happened a month ago but I still felt the need to address it, because I found faults on both sides. Kiko the Freako for being stupid (sfreenames wtf), doing illegal stuff, and hating humans (although he IS one, which would probably mean he hates himself), and everyone yelling at him for exaggerating things (All he's doing is fucking dogs, it's not like he's threatening to bomb New York, jeez), imitating gay-hating Christians (amazing similarities I saw), making absurd remarks ("Go kill yourself"? Wtf's wrong with you?) and failing to explain WHY zoophilia is bad, other than "it gives furries a bad name", although it does.
> Why is it bad exactly? For one thing, it's illegal. This is because, since most animals are too young and innocent to know what you're doing, they can't actually consent to it, so technically it's rape. The other reason is that animals don't have access to cleaning implements so you never know what nasty critters are hanging out around there. And I'll be honest here: When someone fucks an animal, most of the time said animal doesn't care. It doesn't try to run away, or wail like a human would.[/ramble]


"Hey man, I know we've just met, but I fuck dogs. So how was your day?"

How did you expect people to react? You think people here are more open to bestiality because we're furries? If thats what you think, you're totally wrong.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 24, 2009)

i have realized i am bisexual, seriously. i could date girls if i was not engaged and happy in a relationship. if i was single, i would want a tough girl. not butch, fuck no. but, a rough girl who likes to drink, smoke, and do drugs, and who would beat the shit out of me. i would want a girl who would kick my ass.


----------



## Koray (Aug 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i would want a girl who would kick fuck my ass.


fix'd???


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i would want a girl who would lick my ass.



Fix it right nabs, I mean really.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i would want a girl who would kick my ass.


 
Angela Gossow. There. Problem solved.


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2009)

fuck it...I'm gay. I tried to pull off the whole being Bi thing but I just don't like girls. Never have, prolly never will. 

so...shit.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i have realized i am bisexual, seriously. i could date girls if i was not engaged and happy in a relationship. if i was single, i would want a tough girl. not butch, fuck no. but, a rough girl who likes to drink, smoke, and do drugs, and who would beat the shit out of me. i would want a girl who would kick my ass.


Yay, Harley has joined the league of semi-fags! *Gives cookie laced with cocaine and a hug while wearing acid stickers*


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Yay, Harley has joined the league of semi-fags! *Gives cookie laced with cocaine and a hug while wearing acid stickers*


._. Only I, can give out cookies.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 24, 2009)

Nick said:


> fuck it...I'm gay. I tried to pull off the whole being Bi thing but I just don't like girls. Never have, prolly never will.
> 
> so...shit.


 
Well, at least you admitted it to yourself. Congrats on that, dude. =)


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> ._. Only I, can give out cookies.


I give coke-ies. Cookie + Cocaine. :3


----------



## kashaki (Aug 24, 2009)

Bi. I like guys more though.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I give coke-ies. Cookie + Cocaine. :3


And any form of cookies.

Don't worry, I'll get my royalty soon.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> And any form of cookies.
> 
> Don't worry, I'll get my royalty soon.


Pffft, I've been here longer, I claim superiority! >O

Nah, you can have your cookies. I have my hugs.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 24, 2009)

I've probably already posted this but:

Asexual *Aromantic*

)Could have sworn ive already posted something like that here, bad memory.)


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 24, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> fix'd???





Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Fix it right nabs, I mean really.



GODOMOT GUYS.



Hitman344 said:


> Angela Gossow. There. Problem solved.



yes <3


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 24, 2009)

Bi.  I voted for other because im special like that.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 24, 2009)

DreamerHusky said:


> I've probably already posted this but:
> 
> Asexual *Aromantic*
> 
> )Could have sworn ive already posted something like that here, bad memory.)


You did.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> GODOMOT GUYS.



But you're just so harrassable, Harley! <3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 24, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Angela Gossow. There. Problem solved.


<3


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 24, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> But you're just so harrassable, Harley! <3



SEXUALLY harassable!


----------



## Ratte (Aug 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Angela Gossow. There. Problem solved.



Hot


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 25, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> SEXUALLY harassable!


It's not harassment if you're asking for it :V


----------



## mrfopsers (Aug 25, 2009)

DreamerHusky said:


> I've probably already posted this but:
> 
> Asexual *Aromantic*
> 
> )Could have sworn ive already posted something like that here, bad memory.)



So... what does that means? That you have the same view on sex as a robot bound on world domination? That's so cool =x


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Angela Gossow. There. Problem solved.



Angela Gossow made me like death metal for the first and last time in my life.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> It's not harassment if you're asking for it :V



She was asking for it with her clothes.


----------



## kjmars63 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm a Homosexual, for many reasons. But mostly because I am <3 for cocks.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 25, 2009)

kjmars63 said:


> I'm a Homosexual, for many reasons. But mostly because I am <3 for cocks.


You want mine? :3


----------



## Luka Kovacevic (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm indifferent x3


----------



## Lemoncholic (Aug 25, 2009)

kjmars63 said:


> I'm a Homosexual, for many reasons. But mostly because I am <3 for cocks.


 
What other reason is there for being gay?


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 25, 2009)

Haha, everyone loves Angela Gossow! <3


----------



## TeneBear (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah I'm like all gay and stuff.

I have sex with men and everything...

No really!

I swear...

Well...

In theory...


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Haha, everyone loves Angela Gossow! <3


I don't even know who she is and I love her! 8D


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 25, 2009)

Straight, I want to meet a girl who is for real SO BADLY!!!


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 25, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I don't even know who she is and I love her! 8D


 
Lead singer for the band Arch Enemy. lol everytime I've posted a pic of her on FAF, everyone goes "Jesuschristyshessofuckinghot".  And I've posted her picture at least 4 times. XD

She's br00tal, she's metal, she's one of the best vocalists in metal, imo, and she's sexy too. =D


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Lead singer for the band Arch Enemy. lol everytime I've posted a pic of her on FAF, everyone goes "Jesuschristyshessofuckinghot".  And I've posted her picture at least 4 times. XD
> 
> She's br00tal, she's metal, she's one of the best vocalists in metal, imo, and she's sexy too. =D


Still prefer Tarja Turunen, but that's just me. :3


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 25, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Still prefer Tarja Turunen, but that's just me. :3


 
Ahkmill, if we're talking about metal chicks (and I've done so multiple times on FAF), then the outrght winner is Francine Boucher. I mean,there is no contest. I just suggested Angela Gossow because she fits Harley's bill.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Ahkmill, if we're talking about metal chicks (and I've done so multiple times on FAF), then the outrght winner is Francine Boucher. I mean,there is no contest. I just suggested Angela Gossow because she fits Harley's bill.


Fawn over whoever you want, I prefer Tarja to them all~


----------



## pynkwolfboi (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey! Gay Pride all the Way!


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 25, 2009)

pynkwolfboi said:


> Hey! Gay Pride all the Way!


Who would've guessed with your name.


----------



## Dragon King (Aug 26, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> This is a regular occurrence for you? :?



Not really.  But it has happened on more than one occasion.  One even made the mistake of expressing sexual arousal to an irl pic I showed him that had me and my family at the beach, and he was referring to my 12 year old little sis in her bathing suit.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 26, 2009)

ACe here, Still chasing that ever....


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Angela Gossow made me like death metal for the first and last time in my life.


This.



> She was asking for it with her clothes.


...are we talking about Harley or Gossow here?


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 26, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ...are we talking about Harley or Gossow here?



We are talking about Gossow raping Harley.


----------



## Raslan (Aug 26, 2009)

This thread needs more asexual rawr :x

And yes, preferences on the user profile would be a great idea... But that's too simple of a solution :3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> We are talking about Gossow raping Harley.



Ah. Yeah--Harley was asking for it, all right.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 26, 2009)

Dragon King said:


> Not really.  But it has happened on more than one occasion.  One even made the mistake of expressing sexual arousal to an irl pic I showed him that had me and my family at the beach, and he was referring to my *12 year old little sis in her bathing suit.*


Wait..what.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> We are talking about Gossow raping Harley.



WHOA, NEWS TO ME.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Ah. Yeah--Harley was asking for it, all right.



i'm always asking for it. always.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> WHOA, NEWS TO ME.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm always asking for it. always.



Party at Harley's place. Make sure you bring condoms FILLED with cocaine. Those who do not bring condoms FILLED with cocaine will be slapped and denied entry. High fives, anyone?


----------



## Dragon King (Aug 27, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Wait..what.



Hmm?


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 28, 2009)

Dragon King said:


> Hmm?


Why would you go around posting pictures of your niece like that, and why do you have them ._.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 28, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Why would you go around posting pictures of your niece like that, and why do you have them ._.



It was a photo of the entire family at the beach, learn 2 reading comprehension.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 28, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Why would you go around posting pictures of your niece like that, and why do you have them ._.


He said it was his sister.


----------



## Glacierwulf (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm bi with a preference for men.


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 28, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Why would you go around posting pictures of your niece like that, and why do you have them ._.


It's really disturbing when someone can't even have innocent pictures of young girls in bathing suits because some pervert will get aroused.  There is nothing wrong with taking family photos at the beach and showing them to others.


----------



## Glacierwulf (Aug 28, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> It's really disturbing when someone can't even have innocent pictures of young girls in bathing suits because some pervert will get aroused.  There is nothing wrong with taking family photos at the beach and showing them to others.



This is a sad thing indeed. There's nothing wrong with family photos.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 28, 2009)

Glacierwulf said:


> This is a sad thing indeed. There's nothing wrong with family photos.



Unless they're incestuous.

Nevermind there's nothing wrong with that either :V


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 28, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Unless they're incestuous.
> 
> Nevermind there's nothing wrong with that either :V


I was going to say inb4Newfpost too.  He'll probably still find this.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I was going to say inb4Newfpost too.  He'll probably still find this.



Of course he will--especially now that you've said his name >_>;


----------



## Bambi (Aug 28, 2009)

Bi, just incase I never mentioned it.


----------



## joey2joey (Aug 29, 2009)

Undecided, might be an asexual.


----------



## Nick (Aug 29, 2009)

joey2joey said:


> Undecided, might be an asexual.


 
You mean there's nobody at all you find attractive?

edit: btw we both have the same b-day ^^


----------



## Arthreas (Aug 29, 2009)

Proud to be Homosexual


----------



## Koray (Aug 29, 2009)

Wtf is this with "Homosexual pride" stuff? I didn't see any hetero guy/girl organizing a parade and stuff ;~;


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 29, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Wtf is this with "Homosexual pride" stuff? I didn't see any hetero guy/girl organizing a parade and stuff ;~;


Because people think it's okay to be straight already.

WHEN IT TOTALLY ISN'T.

Also, I don't care about gay pride.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 29, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Wtf is this with "Homosexual pride" stuff? I didn't see any hetero guy/girl organizing a parade and stuff ;~;


GAY PRIDE IS BOMBSKI!

Bi pride is better, though. CUZ' TITS AND PUSSIES ARE JUST AS GOOD AS DICK.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 29, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Wtf is this with "Homosexual pride" stuff? I didn't see any hetero guy/girl organizing a parade and stuff ;~;



That's because anybody who tries to say anything about straight pride gets attacked to hell for supposedly being a homophobe.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 29, 2009)

Im not interested in either males or females.  Yep, Im a weirdo


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 29, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That's because anybody who tries to say anything about straight pride gets attacked to hell for supposedly being a homophobe.


Which is why Poet parades around with all his hetero-pride and nobody's bashed on him yet. xD


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 29, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Which is why Poet parades around with all his hetero-pride and nobody's bashed on him yet. xD



See, the thing with that is that Poet doesn't actually have any talent--rhetorical or artistic--and as such trolling him would only yield minor lulz, if any at all.

Wolf-Bone, on the other hand, seems to be a status symbol for certain people to troll.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 29, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> See, the thing with that is that Poet doesn't actually have any talent--rhetorical or artistic--and as such trolling him would only yield minor lulz, if any at all.
> 
> Wolf-Bone, on the other hand, seems to be a status symbol for certain people to troll.


Ah, I see. Everything pretty much revolves around trolling, huh?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 29, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Ah, I see. Everything pretty much revolves around trolling, huh?


Yes, actually.

Minorities who scream "oppression" can still be trolling. The idea is just to antagonize somebody--and rather than do it to somebody who doesn't actually contribute anything to the site (and would thus deserve it, since he's probably a troll himself), these walking victim-complexes instead choose to go after those who have a stance, the intellect required to defend their stance, and something of value to add to the fandom as a whole.

...or, tl;dr version: http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/5641/nasty.gif


----------



## Koray (Aug 29, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> GAY PRIDE IS BOMBSKI!
> 
> Bi pride is better, though. CUZ' TITS AND PUSSIES ARE JUST AS GOOD AS DICK.


I'm not ok with bi pride, either... If you like dicks, you like dicks; if you like pussies and tits, you like pussies and tits; if you like both, then you are desperate like most of us are...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 30, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> I'm not ok with bi pride, either... If you like dicks, you like dicks; if you like pussies and tits, you like pussies and tits; if you like both, then you are desperate like most of us are...



Or you just, y'know, _like both._ >_>;


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 30, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Or you just, y'know, _like both._ >_>;


^This.  Not everyone who's bi is a desperate horny little kid like yourself.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 30, 2009)

BECAUSE LIKING BOTH AUTOMATICALLY MAKES YOU A HORNY FUCKER


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

I feel so discriminated against, Devian. T^T


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 30, 2009)

Ratte said:


> BECAUSE LIKING BOTH AUTOMATICALLY MAKES YOU A HORNY FUCKER


 
I am enticed by both, but I do not care much for either at the same time, if that makes sense.


----------



## Hir (Aug 30, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> I'm not ok with bi pride, either... If you like dicks, you like dicks; if you like pussies and tits, you like pussies and tits; if you like both, then you are desperate like most of us are...


That is just stupid. I know a lot of bisexuals who are in serious relationships. If they were desperate, then they would have realised they weren't bisexual when they got a partner.

Being bisexual doesn't mean you'll dick your dick into everything with a pulse because you're desperate.

That said I'm bisexual with a male preference.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> That is just stupid. I know a lot of bisexuals who are in serious relationships. If they were desperate, then they would have realised they weren't bisexual when they got a partner.
> 
> Being bisexual doesn't mean you'll dick your dick into everything with a pulse because you're desperate.
> 
> That said I'm bisexual with a male preference.


Precisely. I'm bi, and I've got a great long-distance relationship with my boyfriend, who is also bi, and he has the sexual drive of a dead fish.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 30, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Precisely. I'm bi, and I've got a great long-distance relationship with my boyfriend, who is also bi, and he has the sexual drive of a dead fish.



Are you sure he's NOT one? :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Are you sure he's NOT one? :V


Last I checked, dead fish didn't type much. Although, I wouldn't really care, cuz' he's still totally awesome. I don't discriminate against fish.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 30, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I don't discriminate against fish.


...somebody should make this a meme.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ...somebody should make this a meme.


YOU'RE JUST RACIST AGAINST FISH!


----------



## RobbFoxX (Aug 30, 2009)

Bi =3


----------



## Midna (Aug 30, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ...somebody should make this a meme.


someone should.......


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 30, 2009)

RobbFoxX said:


> Bi =3



Helloo. bi also. love your avi.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 30, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> YOU'RE JUST RACIST AGAINST FISH!



No, I swear I'm not!
I love fish!

Especially haddock, fried golden brown, add a little lemon and butter...mmmmm~<3

...I really shouldn't think about Red Lobster while trying to post here o_o;



blackfuredfox said:


> Helloo. bi also. love your avi.



GET A ROOM YOU TWO >:U


----------



## RobbFoxX (Aug 30, 2009)

lol hater x3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> No, I swear I'm not!
> I love fish!
> 
> Especially haddock, fried golden brown, add a little lemon and butter...mmmmm~<3
> ...


*Le gasp* SHE EATS FISH! 

What's next?! Fishy concentration camps?!

Free the sea kittens!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 30, 2009)

RobbFoxX said:


> lol hater x3



Well, maybe if you invited me it'd be a different story


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Well, maybe if you invited me it'd be a different story


You can totally hang out with me and my boyfriend if you want, Rigor. <3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 30, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> *Le gasp* SHE EATS FISH!
> 
> What's next?! Fishy concentration camps?!
> 
> Free the sea kittens!



Oh, but I _do_ free them!
I free them from that cold, dark ocean, and then I liberate their souls from those slimy, scaly prisons they're forced to inhabit. And I even handle the cleanup! Don't you realize that they're miserable in life?



Ahkmill said:


> You can totally hang out with me and my boyfriend if you want, Rigor. <3


Thanks, but if I really wanted to put up with fish-smell, I'd just stop washing.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Thanks, but if I really wanted to put up with fish-smell, I'd just stop washing.


Oh, you~

He's not a fish, though.If he were a furry, he'd be a fox zombie.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 30, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Oh, you~
> 
> He's not a fish, though.If he were a furry, he'd be a fox zombie.



Eugh, rotting mammals smell even worse! D:


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Eugh, rotting mammals smell even worse! D:


BUT HE'S SO CUTE!
http://l0lfox.deviantart.com/art/L0LFox-ID-127549689


----------



## SpartaDog (Aug 30, 2009)

Pretty straight, but not afraid to experiment, and a HUGE supporter of gay rights! Wooh!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

Novaluna said:


> Pretty straight, but not afraid to experiment, and a HUGE supporter of gay rights! Wooh!


YEAH! HIGH FIVE! :3


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 30, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> YOU'RE JUST RACIST AGAINST FISH!



I believe people and fish can coexist peacefully.
George Bush has the best quotes lol.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 30, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> BUT HE'S SO CUTE!
> http://l0lfox.deviantart.com/art/L0LFox-ID-127549689



*Reads last name* And _there's_ the obligatory Death Note reference. I never thought we'd sink that low.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 30, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> *Reads last name* And _there's_ the obligatory Death Note reference. I never thought we'd sink that low.


Yeah, that made me go :/ too. It don't love him any less, though. x3


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (Aug 30, 2009)

Pansexual? Oh, come on.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 30, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Yeah, that made me go :/ too. It don't love him any less, though. x3


Well, I was quoting Yu-Gi-Oh!: The Abridged Series as much as actually saying it there, if that's any consolation.

Besides, Death Note's not _that_ bad...



An Sionnach Rua said:


> Pansexual? Oh, come on.



Why, what's it mean in Drunkard? :V


----------



## Mr Fox (Aug 31, 2009)

I was bi-desperate, now i'm just a raging homo.


----------



## Koray (Aug 31, 2009)

Mr Fox said:


> I was bi-desperate, now i'm just a raging homo.



And why's this twist? :V


----------



## Greykitty (Aug 31, 2009)

I dig men.  B-)


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 31, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> And why's this twist? :V



He kissed a girl. He didn't like it.


----------



## Kryn (Aug 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> He kissed a girl. He didn't like it.



Or did he suck a dick and loved it?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 31, 2009)

Kryn said:


> Or did he suck a dick and loved it?



You can still be bi regardless of how much you enjoy giving head.

Trust me on this one.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You can still be bi regardless of how much you enjoy giving head.
> 
> Trust me on this one.


I've never sucked dick. Then again, I've never really done anything sexual. I'm too much of a furry to be capable of that.


----------



## alicewater (Sep 1, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I've never sucked dick. Then again, I've never really done anything sexual. I'm too much of a furry to be capable of that.


 
You poor bastard.


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 1, 2009)

EDIT: Now pansexual with an extreme prefrince for women.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 1, 2009)

*I'm heterosexual.*


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 1, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> EDIT: Now pansexual with an extreme prefrince for women.


...

Lies. YOU ARE STRAIGHT. DON'T BE A DOUCHE!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 1, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I've never sucked dick. Then again, I've never really done anything sexual. I'm too much of a furry to be capable of that.


...there really ought to be a rule requiring everybody to have had good sex at least once before being allowed to declare himself or herself a furry. It would greatly improve the fandom's social skills, on average.


----------



## Barak (Sep 1, 2009)

*Im Bisexual......*


----------



## Aaryn Skychaser (Sep 1, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ...there really ought to be a rule requiring everybody to have had good sex at least once before being allowed to declare himself or herself a furry. It would greatly improve the fandom's social skills, on average.



That would also cut the fandom in half...


----------



## Twistedtwist (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm on a boat!!!


----------



## Hir (Sep 1, 2009)

Twistedtwist said:


> I'm on a boat!!!


Gay then?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Barak said:


> *Im Bisexual......*



C'est pr quoi les ......?  T'es pas content de c'que t'es?  Moi, ch'sais meme pas ch'suis quoi, alor j'ai une raison d'me plaindre xD


----------



## Barak (Sep 1, 2009)

*FRANCAIS*

C,est pour eviter les Commentaire inutile,C'est pas Par ce Que je suis Mineur que je suis Puceau 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ENGLISH*

Even if im Still a Minor im not a Virgin so no Comment


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Ah bah, pas de chance, ca a plus tendance a attirer els commentaires comme tu peux voir, et moi aussi ch'suis puceau.

*It's to avoid comments cuz Im still minor & virgin* est la bonne traduction btw


----------



## Barak (Sep 1, 2009)

Nah...Tu doit pas avoir compris...Je suis pas Puceau....



*
TO ALL:IM NOT A DAMN VIRGIN !!!!!*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Ohh, dsl xD

..Precoce le jeune


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 1, 2009)

Aaryn Skychaser said:


> That would also cut the fandom in half...


Eh, you can't remove a tumor without making a few cuts.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Eh, you can't remove a tumor without making a few cuts.



But you'd have to "remove" me, that ok with you ?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 1, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> But you'd have to "remove" me, that ok with you ?


If I know Rigor as well as I think I do, then it'd be more than ok.  It'd be fantastic. In fact, it'd probably make her entire week.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 1, 2009)

Does experimenting with friends count?  >_>


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> If I know Rigor as well as I think I do, then it'd be more than ok.  It'd be fantastic. In fact, it'd probably make her entire week.



Why, does she hate me or something?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 1, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> If I know Rigor as well as I think I do, then it'd be more than ok.  It'd be fantastic. In fact, it'd probably make her entire week.


Oh, you~



			
				Shark_the_Raptor said:
			
		

> Does experimenting with friends count? >_>


Depends. Did your friends say you were good?



			
				Ibuuyk said:
			
		

> Why, does she hate me or something?


Don't be silly! I hate everybody


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Aww, so nice


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 1, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Depends. Did your friends say you were good?



Heh.  It's a "never speak of this" kind of thing.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 1, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Heh.  It's a "never speak of this" kind of thing.



Yeah, you'd be kicked out :V

Well, if this was made an _ex post facto_ rule, anyway. If it wasn't retroactive, everybody currently a furry could stay (until the next time each one "leaves the fandom", at least :twisted and only new "applicants" would be filtered by that rule.



Ibuuyk said:


> Aww, so nice



Yeah. I'm _way_ too sweet for my own good


----------



## Barak (Sep 1, 2009)

You cannot Hate me ,why do you say,cauz im....

**in Barak head**

_Must Think of a Escape routre........DAMN ....TOO STUPID TO THINK !!!!_

*
*Barak Go away running like Hell**


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 1, 2009)

Barak said:


> im . . . _TOO STUPID TO THINK !!!!_


Isn't that a redundant statement? Stupid is as stupid doesn't, y'know


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

*Continue Barak's post*

Ya cant hate us cuz we're... Quebecois!  And hating us would be discrimination ^^

Neway, Ill be back in around an hour


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 1, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> *Continue Barak's post*
> 
> Ya cant hate us cuz we're... Quebecois!  And hating us would be discrimination ^^
> 
> Neway, Ill be back in around an hour



Actually, hating you two is perfectly permissible for me.

See, I'm an American citizen. Hating Canadians on any scale is just peachy here


----------



## Barak (Sep 1, 2009)

I hate USA  Cept' Barack Obamah Because he have a Nice Name 

Go on Shot Me,I Cant die !!!!!


----------



## Midna (Sep 1, 2009)

Barak said:


> I hate USA  Cept' Barack Obamah Because he have a Nice Name
> 
> Go on Shot Me,I Cant die !!!!!


you has issues Obama is going to kill the US


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 1, 2009)

Barak said:


> I hate USA  Cept' Barack Obamah Because he have a Nice Name


_Well,_ sir, since you apparently don't even speak your own language, much less _English_...


----------



## Barak (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey,It not my Fault if im Writing bad in English,All my relative only know :yes,no,toster so...Im pretty Good  i guess.....Why are you so damn Evil With me.....I did Nothing Wrong with you


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Barak, its her job to be evil, and its written toaster, not toster..


----------



## Barak (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't like Evil People....And She is Scary....

**Barak Hide in Fear Behind Ibuuyk**


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Ahh cmon, be a man and face her, and if you insist on hiding behind me, put your pants on before xD


----------



## Barak (Sep 1, 2009)

Oops Sorry For that

Let me Grab a Shotgun and il go see Her.....


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Guns... are... useless...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 1, 2009)

Barak said:


> Oops Sorry For that
> 
> Let me Grab a Shotgun and il go see Her.....


y u so men 2 poor Rigor??? ;~;


----------



## bozzles (Sep 1, 2009)

dunno. whatever.

I tend to resist being applied labels in regards to sexuality.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Teto said:


> y u so men 2 poor Rigor??? ;~;



In english plz?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 1, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> In english plz?


lol wat it wuz in engish omg


----------



## Midna (Sep 1, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> In english plz?


I think it says "why so mean to poor Rigor"


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Midna said:


> I think it says "why so mean to poor Rigor"



Ohh, thanks for the translation

And Im not mean to Rigor oO


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 1, 2009)

Midna said:


> I think it says "why so mean to poor Rigor"


lol ye thats wat i ment 



Ibuuyk said:


> And Im not mean to Rigor oO


Pretty sure I quoted Barak or something. I didn't think you were being mean. :3


----------



## Midna (Sep 1, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Ohh, thanks for the translation
> 
> And Im not mean to Rigor oO


I'm good at that kind of thing


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 1, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Guns... are... useless...


Your guns don't work on me! </Prince of Space>



Teto said:


> y u so men 2 poor Rigor??? ;~;


He's afraid of me. Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 1, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> He's afraid of me. Isn't it obvious?


Why must we hurt the ones we love? ;~;


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 1, 2009)

Teto said:


> Why must we hurt the ones we love? ;~;


Because you're in Scotland, and that sort of thing is the norm in all the English-speaking parts of Europe :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 1, 2009)

I believe I am becoming gayer as the days go by.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

I believe I am getting nowhere to finding out what my orientation is, sigh..


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 1, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> I believe I am getting nowhere to finding out what my orientation is, sigh..


*Sends up various pictures of dicks and vaginas*

Which gets you more aroused?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> *Sends up various pictures of dicks and vaginas*
> 
> Which gets you more aroused?



Some friend of mine already tried this, only thing I thought was about how dumb one would need to be to post private pictures like those on Internet.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 1, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> I believe I am getting nowhere to finding out what my orientation is, sigh..



Well, if you don't know, you're either asexual or polysexual.

Do you find people attractive?


----------



## Dread Husky (Sep 2, 2009)

Bisexual, I lean towards females but i'm open to both.


----------



## Hir (Sep 2, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Some friend of mine already tried this, only thing I thought was about how dumb one would need to be to post private pictures like those on Internet.


1. You didn't answer the question. Male, Female, Both, or neither?
2. How old are you?


----------



## Koray (Sep 2, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> 1. You didn't answer the question. Male, Female, Both, or neither?
> 2. How old are you?



1)Nobody notices the "Male/Female/Herm" at the sidebar??





somewhere here
<~~~~~~~~~~~~

2) He's 18 going to 19, as it says on his FA/FAF accounts


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 2, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> 1)Nobody notices the "Male/Female/Herm" at the sidebar??



That generally refers only to the person's character, since human hermaphrodites do not exist, per se, in real life. For example, ArielMT's really male, but the character's female.

But since they usually match up, the answer's no anyway.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 2, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That generally refers only to the person's character, since human hermaphrodites do not exist, per se, in real life. For example, ArielMT's really male, but the character's female.
> 
> But since they usually match up, the answer's no anyway.


Usually match up is the key phrase.  I can think of a few other exceptions off the top of my head, although most of those are transgenders that choose their ideal gender.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Well, if you don't know, you're either asexual or polysexual.
> 
> Do you find people attractive?



Doesn't sexual orientation mean the gender you're attracted to?  If yea, then my previous statement saying I dunno what my orientation is answers your question.



DarkNoctus said:


> 1. You didn't answer the question. Male, Female, Both, or neither?
> 2. How old are you?



Im male, my fursona's male, and Im 18 years old, all written in my profile.


----------



## Hir (Sep 2, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> 1)Nobody notices the "Male/Female/Herm" at the sidebar??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking about which he prefered out of the pictures he was shown. |:

And hmm, if you can't answer that, maybe you are asexual.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

None, just thought about how dumb you'd need to be to post private pictures like those on Internet, and I dun wanna be asexual ='/


----------



## Koray (Sep 2, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> None, just thought about how dumb you'd need to be to post private pictures like those on Internet, and I dun wanna be asexual ='/



Let's put it this way:
When you masturbate, what do you think of?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Let's put it this way:
> When you masturbate, what do you think of?



I never did "that"


----------



## Koray (Sep 2, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> I never did "that"



Then... you are an asexual, get over it, sorry :V


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

I just dunno what the use of doing "that" is >.>


----------



## Koray (Sep 2, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> I just dunno what the use of doing "that" is >.>



Have you ever had an erection? :S
If you have, then doing "that" helps you cooling off...
erm, and in a way, it makes you happy >.>;


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Well, its normal to have "those things" starting at age 12 and sometimes lower, but it just calms down on its own.  Also, there're plenty of ways to be happy other than doing "that"


----------



## Koray (Sep 2, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Well, its normal to have "those things" starting at age 12 and sometimes lower, but it just calms down on its own.  Also, there're plenty of ways to be happy other than doing "that"



Well, yes, but it's the exctasy that gives you that. And nothing else can give you more satisfaction from your own body.
By saying that stuff, I understand that you either didn't have good sex education, and/or you are an asexual. And believe me, there is nothing wrong with that, it's just who you are!

ok, as you said, you think it's stupid for people to give out naked photos of themselves over the internet. How about this: 

vvv NSFW! vvv
http://paws.ru/m/src/m7751_necrodrone13_you_get_an_a_by_necro.jpg ???


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Lack of details, far from being perfect.. The dragon's ..'s supposed to be proportional to his body, and the dog?'s ..'s supposed to be pink, not black, right?  Also, I think there would be cameras in a school, so they wouldnt normally dare do it there.  And finally, whats all the white about, they havent even started..


----------



## Hir (Sep 2, 2009)

We're not asking for a critical review of the picture, it's *PORN.*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> We're not asking for a critical review of the picture, it's *PORN.*



Well, its badly drawn porn, and Im a perfectionist


----------



## Hir (Sep 2, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Well, its badly drawn porn, and Im a perfectionist


That is badly drawn? I thought it was pretty good, myself.

Go and search some porn then and tell us the results.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

I dunno any porn site, and Im not interested in searching for such a useless subject


----------



## Barak (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok,That a Pretty Big Conversation you are having there >.<

I find the Picture Nice and All.

But...Question:

What is a "_pansexual_" ????


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Erm.. someone who's attracted to pancakes?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 2, 2009)

-giggle-  This thread amuses me.

Still Bi.  |3


----------



## Hir (Sep 2, 2009)

Barak said:


> Ok,That a Pretty Big Conversation you are having there >.<
> 
> I find the Picture Nice and All.
> 
> ...


You like any human despite what gender, sexuality, or conduct. I think.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 2, 2009)

Barak said:


> Ok,That a Pretty Big Conversation you are having there >.<
> 
> I find the Picture Nice and All.
> 
> ...



It means attracted to a person's "personality" regardless of gender iirc.


----------



## Barak (Sep 2, 2009)

I guess im a Bixuesual,Pansexual....

Anyway im Open to Everything


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 2, 2009)

Barak said:


> What is a "_pansexual_" ????



Put simply, it's someone who does not care about gender, only the person as a person. They'll have sex and are physically attracted based on who the _person_ is, not what parts they have. In other words, they're gender blind.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Sounds like bi to me..


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 2, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> I never did "that"



Does your penis not work or something?

Maybe you have a testosterone deficiency.



Ibuuyk said:


> Also, I think there would be cameras in a school, so they wouldnt normally dare do it there.



Never known a classroom to actually have a camera in it, just in the hallways.  Classrooms usually just have motion detectors in them.



Ibuuyk said:


> Well, its badly drawn porn, and Im a perfectionist



Enjoy being alone forever.


----------



## Hir (Sep 2, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Sounds like bi to me..



Yeah but not quite.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Then whats the diff between bisexual & pansexual?

David, I just kno how to control myself, and there ARE cameras in my school's classes.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 2, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> I never did "that"



Oh wow....




I just came here to say that.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 2, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Then whats the diff between bisexual & pansexual?



In theory:
"Bisexuals" split gender into two dichotomies and may or may not ignore or be repelled by people who don't neatly fit into the "male" or "female" category, e.g. shemales, androgynes, etc. "Polysexuals" and "pansexuals" see gender as more than just a binary thing, and are attracted to more than just those who fit the "male" and "female" archetypes--with pansexuals being attracted to all genders and/or seeing gender as completely irrelevant.

In practice:
None, really, except "pansexuals" are jokingly said to be Spanish bread-fuckers and polysexuals to be sexually attracted to either parrots or plastics.


----------



## Koray (Sep 2, 2009)

Barak said:


> Ok,That a Pretty Big Conversation you are having there >.<
> 
> I find the Picture Nice and All.
> 
> ...





DarkNoctus said:


> You like any human despite what gender, sexuality, or conduct. I think.





Ibuuyk said:


> Then whats the diff between bisexual & pansexual?
> 
> David, I just kno how to control myself, and there ARE cameras in my school's classes.



Bisexual = Pussies/Cocks no matter sexuality

Pansexual = Pussies/Cocks, Pussies+Cocks, no matter sexuality


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

I still dont see a diff @_@


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 2, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> I still dont see a diff @_@



You're asexual. HAND.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Uhm, I think you meant end, and I dun wanna be asexual, sounds like someone who has no gender..


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 2, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Uhm, I think you meant end, and I dun wanna be asexual, sounds like someone who has no gender..



You may as well not if you never use it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 2, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Uhm, I think you meant end, and I dun wanna be asexual, sounds like someone who has no gender..



No, I meant HAND, as in "Have A Nice Day" :V

And what David said.


----------



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 2, 2009)

I likes teh women, teh herms, and mabey even a few men if they are cute enough.

Lemme tell yah if i wuz gay. I'd be incredibly picky.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 2, 2009)

I swear, I'm becoming so much gayer all the time! D8


----------



## Mariruu (Sep 2, 2009)

Straight, but some girls can be pretty attractive.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 2, 2009)

Mariruu said:


> Straight, but some girls can be pretty attractive.


This was me before I decided to fag it up.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 2, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> This was me before I decided on that sex change.


Fixed.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 2, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Fixed.


Oh, you~ *Gay-ass giggle*

Somebody stop me before I parade around in a pink v-neck.

Oh wait, our Improv team is getting v-necks... It's too late. I'm fucked up the ass. Literally.


----------



## Mariruu (Sep 2, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> This was me before I decided to fag it up.



Unfortunately, I like sexual activity with males too much and never liked even kissing girls. xD So I don't think I will.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 2, 2009)

Mariruu said:


> Unfortunately, I like sexual activity with males too much and never liked even kissing girls. xD So I don't think I will.


Well, I wish you best of luck trying to remain a straight furry. xD


----------



## Mariruu (Sep 2, 2009)

XD I will try, thanks!


----------



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 2, 2009)

You gotta admit, tits are pretty amazing.


----------



## Mariruu (Sep 2, 2009)

I see not appeal to them.

butts on the other hand~


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 2, 2009)

Mariruu said:


> I see not appeal to them.
> 
> butts on the other hand~



YES~


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 2, 2009)

Shit, I better stop reading this before I decide to go porn hunting.


----------



## Mariruu (Sep 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> YES~



Hahaha, butts make the world go round.


----------



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 3, 2009)

Well yeah, a nice butt does compliment a nice pair of tits.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 3, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Oh, you~ *Gay-ass giggle*
> 
> Somebody stop me before I parade around in a pink v-neck.
> 
> Oh wait, our Improv team is getting v-necks... It's too late. I'm fucked up the ass. Literally.


Just be sure you bring plenty of lubricant and give yourself an enema beforehand. Since you're now the team peg-boy, it's not likely the others will take the time to put condoms on before making use of your services.

Bring a pack of cigarettes and a flask of alcohol, too. You'll need them.


----------



## Barak (Sep 3, 2009)

Or bring a Shot-Gun


----------



## -Swampert- (Sep 3, 2009)

This conversation is getting all creepy lol

Straight, had a few attractions to men that I thought were just weird but I didn't care.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 3, 2009)

Barak said:


> Or bring a Shot-Gun



That's against the law :V


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 3, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That's against the law :V


 
Which mean you'd love to do it


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 3, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Which mean you'd love to do it


That's a given, darling.
However, it is entirely unbecoming of a team peg-boy to kill or wound his teammates. Prostitution is a lot easier to cover up than murder.


----------



## CatCase (Sep 4, 2009)

Bi- like boys and girls equally. >_>


----------



## Koray (Sep 4, 2009)

Still bi, but now I'm relationship-wise, so I like boys better ^^


----------



## Purnip (Sep 4, 2009)

I like guys. I have a very hard time liking a girl past friendship point. :/

Only one time I liked a girl enough to even let the thought cross my mind, but I have needs and so did she. xD


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 4, 2009)

I've determined my specific preferences when it comes to females. I like tomboys. :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 4, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I've determined my specific preferences when it comes to females. I like tomboys. :V



So, essentially, you're gay, but happen to lack the visceral aversion to the female organs that so many have?

If so, I could give you a good discount :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 4, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> So, essentially, you're gay, but happen to lack the visceral aversion to the female organs that so many have?
> 
> If so, I could give you a good discount :V


I guess so. Sexual organs don't mean shit to me, I just like a guy/girl who is badass and can make me laugh.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 4, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> If so, I could give you a good discount :V



SO IT'S TRUE


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 4, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> SO IT'S TRUE


That I sell bootleg movies? Of course!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 4, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That I sell bootleg movies? Of course!


I'M DOWN. 8D


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 4, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I'M DOWN. 8D



AWESOME.
What would you like? I've been having a bit of trouble getting footage lately--the theaters got wise a little while back--but it's still not an _impossible_ task, for the right price


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 4, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> So, essentially, you're gay, but happen to lack the visceral aversion to the female organs that so many have?
> 
> If so, I could give you a good discount :V


 ^Rigor IS pretty manly, Ahkmill


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 4, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> AWESOME.
> What would you like? I've been having a bit of trouble getting footage lately--the theaters got wise a little while back--but it's still not an _impossible_ task, for the right price


Inglorious Bastards ftw~



Jashwa said:


> ^Rigor IS pretty manly, Ahkmill


Yeah, too bad I'm taken.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 4, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> ^Rigor IS pretty manly, Ahkmill


I'm afraid it just doesn't take much to be manlier than you, darling.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 4, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I'm afraid it just doesn't take much to be manlier than you, darling.


 I used to be manly.  Than I became a furry.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 4, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Inglorious Bastards ftw~


Good choice! I haven't seen that one yet myself. I'll dig out my camera and try to scrounge up some makeup and a fake ID, then get back to you.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 4, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Good choice! I haven't seen that one yet myself. I'll dig out my camera and try to scrounge up some makeup and a fake ID, then get back to you.


 It's amazing.  Fear the Bear Jew


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 4, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> It's amazing.  Fear the Bear Jew



One of my friends quoted the line about him from that movie.
I burst out laughing not because I got the reference, but because the idea of a Jew fighting the Nazis during WWII is just that absurd 



Jashwa said:


> I used to be manly.  Than I became a furry.


Stands to reason.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 4, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Good choice! I haven't seen that one yet myself. I'll dig out my camera and try to scrounge up some makeup and a fake ID, then get back to you.


*Sigh* I just wish I had money. D;

I'll have to work the streets with my sexy buns.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 4, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> One of my friends quoted the line about him from that movie.
> I burst out laughing not because I got the reference, but because the idea of a Jew fighting the Nazis during WWII is just that absurd


 You'll love that movie, you should see it.  Hitler is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 4, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> *Sigh* I just wish I had money. D;
> 
> I'll have to work the streets with my sexy buns.


Just remember to carry plenty of condoms and lubricant.

And bring that flask and pack of cigarettes I mentioned to whomever was becoming his improv team's peg-boy.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 4, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Just remember to carry plenty of condoms and lubricant.
> 
> And bring that flask and pack of cigarettes I mentioned to whomever was becoming his improv team's peg-boy.


Oh me, oh my, I'll be sure to remember your advice~


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 4, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Just remember to carry plenty of condoms and lubricant.
> 
> And bring that flask and pack of cigarettes I mentioned to whomever was becoming his improv team's peg-boy.


 I had to read the first bit over and over again because I thought it was the same exact post from before x3.  I was like "How in the hell did I get my post backa  few pages?"


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, I think it's obvious I'm leaning toward the gay side. x3


----------



## Icarus (Sep 5, 2009)

Up teh butt looks weird and uncomfortable.
Seriously, ow.  Rectum is designed for outgoing things not ingoing. D:


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Up teh butt looks weird and uncomfortable.
> Seriously, ow.  Rectum is designed for outgoing things not ingoing. D:



Pretty much, but people still do it anyways.


----------



## Lacerta X (Sep 5, 2009)

I am homosexual.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 5, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Up teh butt looks weird and uncomfortable.
> Seriously, ow.  Rectum is designed for outgoing things not ingoing. D:



They said guns weren't designed to be used as hammers, but that doesn't stop anyone, does it? :3


----------



## Hir (Sep 5, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Up teh butt looks weird and uncomfortable.
> Seriously, ow.  Rectum is designed for outgoing things not ingoing. D:


There _are_ other ways.


----------



## Koray (Sep 5, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> There _are_ other ways.



what other ways? ._.
you mean on the male human body?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 5, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> There _are_ other ways.


True. Some guys only suck dick. :V


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Hetero.

Though i am quite surprised the majority in here like both the men and women. o.-


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 5, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Hetero.
> 
> Though i am quite surprised the majority in here like both the men and women. o.-


Well, with the majority of yiff being gay, it's really not that surprising.


----------



## Hir (Sep 5, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> what other ways? ._.
> you mean on the male human body?


Yes.


Ahkmill said:


> True. Some guys only suck dick. :V


There are still other ways.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 5, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Yes.
> 
> There are still other ways.


Speak thou of skull fucking? :V


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm still bisexual, about 60% women/40% men.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 5, 2009)

70% gay, 30% straight. :3


----------



## Hir (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm like 99% male.

I may as well drop the whole bisexual thing and just call myself gay.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 5, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I'm like 99% male.
> 
> I may as well drop the whole bisexual thing and just call myself gay.


But lemme' guess, there's just something about one single female that keeps you from going gay?


----------



## Hir (Sep 5, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> But lemme' guess, there's just something about one single female that keeps you from going gay?


No, I just occasionally see a female I could imagine myself with, but probably wouldn't be in a relationship with because theres already a guy I really like and can't stop thinking about.

Actually....Theres 2 guys.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 5, 2009)

I wish I was gay I could get so much more sex around here. I could even have a boyfriend by now.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 5, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> I wish I was gay I could get so much more sex around here. I could even have a boyfriend by now.


Tap your heels together three times and say "There's no place like Broadway."


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 5, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Tap your heels together three times and say "There's no place like Broadway."


 
lol, I need a girlfriend uni next year so new posibilitys


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I had to read the first bit over and over again because I thought it was the same exact post from before x3.  I was like "How in the hell did I get my post backa  few pages?"



As they say, "Good advice is worth repeating"


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

I Feel like i'm viewing the wrong posts now. Rofl
Aaaawkward conversations.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 5, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I Feel like i'm viewing the wrong posts now. Rofl
> Aaaawkward conversations.


BEHOLD AS THE GAYNESS TAKES OVER YOUR MIND!!!!


----------



## Hir (Sep 5, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I Feel like i'm viewing the wrong posts now. Rofl
> Aaaawkward conversations.


Do you like fish sticks?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

No thanks really,Sir.
Not like i disrespect you people though.
Everyone's equal! Exept...some people but that is rather personal.
Every soul is as easily taken by a swing of the blade. :3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 5, 2009)

Furygan said:


> No thanks really,Sir.
> Not like i disrespect you people though.
> Everyone's equal! Exept...some people but that is rather personal.
> Every soul is as easily taken by a swing of the blade. :3


Lemme' guess. Burn the Mormans and Scientologists?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

And no,i don't like fish in general.

Bwahaha.

No fucking vegetables either,Straight carnivor.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 5, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Do you like fish sticks?


Fucking love fish sticks. :V


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Not scientologists or mormans in general.
Anyone i do not like.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 5, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Do you like fish sticks?


 
Nah I aint no gay fish.


----------



## Hir (Sep 5, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> Nah I aint no gay fish.


I was talking about surimi sticks.

What were you talking about?


----------



## Hir (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok on topic discussion please.

I'm straight as a rainbow.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm on topic and bi. XDSSXDXDXDXXD


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 5, 2009)

Bi, leaning towards gay.
HAPPY NOW?!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, Surgat sure got bored


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 5, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Wow, Surgat sure got bored


I suggest you add a sexuality to that post or he might go psycho again...

Still bi, and still leading towards fagness~


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes,we were on a roll and he put a boulder on the road. 
SO,Ibuuyk,what are you?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 5, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I suggest you *ass* a sexuality to that post or he might go psycho again...
> 
> Still bi, and still leading towards fagness~



You said that a countless number of times already... and we had a whole convo bout my orientation, so whats the use of repeating it?  Twill only provoke another spammy convo


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

I missed the part about your orientation,and yes he gets pretty on my nerves.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 5, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> You said that a countless number of times already... and we had a whole convo bout my orientation, so whats the use of repeating it?  Twill only provoke another spammy convo


I know, I'm just trying not to "derail" the thread by NOT posting my sexuality in every post.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 5, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> You said that a countless number of times already... and we had a whole convo bout my orientation, so whats the use of repeating it? Twill only provoke another spammy convo


 
60W/40M bi. XD


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

And i'm still pretty Hetero. o.-


----------



## Surgat (Sep 5, 2009)

Bisexual.


----------



## Uchofan45 (Sep 5, 2009)

I am gay, and That is all.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm starting to feel like i'm having a conversation in the wrong topic,everyone around me is either gay or bisexual. xD


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 5, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I missed the part about your orientation,and yes he gets pretty on my nerves.



Fine, lil resume:

Me: Dunno what my orientation is
Random guy: *posts porn* How do you like that?
Me: *critics the pic*
Rigor: Its PORN! Not meant to be criticized
...
...
...
MANY posts later
Random guy: Maybe you're asexual?
Me: What does THAT means?
Random guy: You're attracted to nothing
Me: But I dun want to be that..
Random guy: Well, you've gotta admit it, not deny it
...
...
...
Start of spam
...
...
...
The day after
Certain person PM'ing: Hey, you gotta believe in yourself and answer your own questions by experimenting
Me: Not in a hurry

The End


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 5, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I'm starting to feel like i'm having a conversation in the wrong topic,everyone around me is either gay or bisexual. xD


 
Get used to it. Hey, at least look at it this way: I'm slightly more for women than for guys. XD


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 5, 2009)

Uchofan45 said:


> I am gay,


Well colour me surprised, I thought you were straight. Well, golly.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Teto said:


> Well colour me surprised, I thought you were straight. Well, golly.


 
XD @ that.

Rofl xP @ Hitman334

And Ibyuuk,That was an awkward conversation. o.o


----------



## Uchofan45 (Sep 5, 2009)

Teto said:


> Well colour me surprised, I thought you were straight. Well, golly.


You did?! I must be a master of disguise then if it got passed you gee whiz!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 5, 2009)

Furygan said:


> XD @ that.
> 
> Rofl xP @ Hitman334
> 
> And Ibyuuk,That was an awkward conversation. o.o



You kno, awkward can be applied to pretty much evry convo on this forum


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

I know what you mean,it is funny to read though.
Sooo...anyway you don't know what you are?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 5, 2009)

Most say Im asexual, I just say I dunno, yet.. as that certain person said, I have to experiment, but right now, studies are my priority, not sex


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

True,true.
I finished studying,Does that mean i can focus on sex now?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 5, 2009)

Meh, sure, if you dun forget to go to work


----------



## The Wave (Sep 5, 2009)

Hetero here.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm a whore, does that count? :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 5, 2009)

Can the bisexual leaning gay guy have a hug?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Ask the majority of gay people that tries to hug me,you can have them all.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh god Ib,You're not gonna try and hug me too now right!?

Well maybe i'll hug a big fluffy tiger. 
At least you're not gay :3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 5, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Oh god Ib,You're not gonna try and hug me too now right!?
> 
> Well maybe i'll hug a big fluffy tiger.
> At least you're not gay :3



Im apparently nothing, so ya dun have anything to fear! *hugs*


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 5, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Oh god Ib,You're not gonna try and hug me too now right!?
> 
> Well maybe i'll hug a big fluffy tiger.
> At least you're not gay :3


That sounded really discriminate.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 5, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> That sounded really discriminate.


I think it's just the fear that they'll do scary stuff.....


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't discriminate i only find it highly uncomfortable to be hugged by a gay guy.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah. I'm off to sleep,Night.


----------



## Reiko (Sep 5, 2009)

Bisexual. -Shrugs-


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 5, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I don't discriminate i only find it highly uncomfortable to be hugged by a gay guy.


But why? Do all women find it uncomfortable to be hugged by a straight guy?

Just because someone is gay, doesn't mean they're all buttsecks.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> But why? Do all women find it uncomfortable to be hugged by a straight guy?
> 
> Just because someone is gay, doesn't mean they're all buttsecks.



Many heterosexual men are afraid that being around homosexual men will make them become homosexual, especially if the person had had some sort of homosexual experience when they were young (to plant the "homosexual seed" for the homosexual to come along and water with his little watering can to make it grow into a faggot tree), i.e. any sort of sexual exploration at boyscouts, all boy dormitories, or having been molested by an older man or family member.

So basically they're less afraid of getting sexed and more afraid that they would like it.


----------



## Icarus (Sep 5, 2009)

(THIS POST HAS BEEN BANNED FOR THIS USER.)

...I think I was wrong about myself. :I
After talking with a friend I guess I'm bi.
I learned something new today about me >.>


----------



## Thatch (Sep 6, 2009)

Icarus said:


> ...I think I was wrong about myself. :I
> After talking with a friend I guess I'm bi.
> I learned something new today about me >.>



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA XD


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 6, 2009)

Im bi-curious

I lean more towards girls though :U


----------



## Furygan (Sep 6, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Many heterosexual men are afraid that being around homosexual men will make them become homosexual, especially if the person had had some sort of homosexual experience when they were young (to plant the "homosexual seed" for the homosexual to come along and water with his little watering can to make it grow into a faggot tree), i.e. any sort of sexual exploration at boyscouts, all boy dormitories, or having been molested by an older man or family member.
> 
> So basically they're less afraid of getting sexed and more afraid that they would like it.


 
Lolwut?

No,i was never in boy scouts,the colleges or whatever here don't have dorms or whatever you call that,and no i haven't been molested by anyone.
I'm not afraid of becoming a homosexual,i do not fear nor disrespect them in any way,everyone's equal,but seriously,i'ma stay with hugging females instead.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 6, 2009)

Furygan said:


> i'ma stay with hugging females instead.



so you're just a pervert, then.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 6, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Lolwut?
> 
> No,i was never in boy scouts,the colleges or whatever here don't have dorms or whatever you call that,and no i haven't been molested by anyone.
> I'm not afraid of becoming a homosexual,i do not fear nor disrespect them in any way,everyone's equal,but seriously,i'ma stay with hugging females instead.


A hug isn't a show of sexuality or anything of the sort. It's just a show of friendship and affection.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 6, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I don't discriminate i only find it highly uncomfortable to be hugged by a gay guy.





The Wave said:


> I think it's just the fear that they'll do scary stuff.....





Furygan said:


> Oh god Ib,You're not gonna try and hug me too now right!?
> 
> Well maybe i'll hug a big fluffy tiger.
> At least you're not gay :3



Okay, now I thought that I was Homophobic :l

I guess I was very wrong when I read these few posts.


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 6, 2009)

lol Homophobia


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 6, 2009)

Kaizy said:


> lol Homophobia


It's so horrible, isn't it?! D;


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 6, 2009)

Totally


----------



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 7, 2009)

The only way i'd fall for a man, he would have to be really cute. otherwise i'm perfectly hetero. I may  be Bi, i'm not going gay, becaus tits are just too nice to give up.


----------



## FireWolf (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm an airplanesexual.


----------



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 7, 2009)

lol


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 7, 2009)

Valnyrthefolf said:


> lol



What a valuable post!


----------



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 7, 2009)

What do you mean?


----------



## Koray (Sep 7, 2009)

Valnyrthefolf said:


> What do you mean?



Don't mind him, he's the King....

Bi leaning towards gay... and that kinda frightens me :?


----------



## D Void (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I posted on the first one saying I was strait but used to be Bi because I thought I was over guys but I guess I was wrong, I met this guy and he's well totaly awsome.
But shhhh keep it under your hat. Lol my Parents are so homophobic its stupid. My dad told me he'd kick me or my sis out if we ever went gay or bi.


----------



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 7, 2009)

That really sucks man. Just grope a pair of titties and that'l put you back in the center of the Bi spectrum, that goes for all of you who are afraid.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 7, 2009)

Valnyrthefolf said:


> That really sucks man. Just grope a pair of titties and that'l put you back in the center of the Bi spectrum, that goes for all of you who are afraid.


 Sexuality doesn't work like that.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

It Doesen't no,but it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

lol at the wall of deleted posts. Looks like my work is done here.
*Flees for mods*



David M. Awesome said:


> so you're just a pervert, then.


Aren't we all perverts? X3


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

The Wave said:


> lol at the wall of deleted posts. Looks like my work is done here.
> *Flees for mods*
> 
> 
> Aren't we all perverts? X3


 
We are rock!


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

Drugs, sex, and rock and roll. Do we need more?
*Shot*


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Heeeeell yeah.


----------



## furry fan (Sep 8, 2009)

im bi but leaning towards full gay *dont tell my step dad hell kill me, literally, with a gun*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

..How old are ya?  Cuz you could just, you kno, move out?


----------



## furry fan (Sep 8, 2009)

im 18 and looking for an apartment beleive me im gonna move out as soon as possible


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

There's one free around here, wanna come xD?

If ya can afford the ride & new language


----------



## furry fan (Sep 8, 2009)

nah i wouldnt mind canada but im already going to collage here tho btw does canada have legal fireworks that explode instead of just piss sparks for a couple seconds seriously how can i celabrate my countries independance without blowing somthing up


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Not Canada, but Quebec, huge diff..  and of course there is oO


----------



## furry fan (Sep 8, 2009)

nice then im definatly going up there for the fourth of july if i have to sit around and watch another spark pissing fourth im going to make myself into a firework then well see gets there hands blown off


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 8, 2009)

furry fan said:


> im bi but leaning towards full gay *dont tell my step dad hell kill me, literally, with a gun*


HAH! Welcome to the club of bigot fathers.


----------



## Barak (Sep 8, 2009)

Who don't have a homophobe father here Anyway


----------



## furry fan (Sep 8, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> HAH! Welcome to the club of bigot fathers.


yay i love clubs


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 8, 2009)

Barak said:


> Who don't have a homophobe father here Anyway


I don't think there is anyone.

I was texting the other day and my dad and step mom were joking around like "Josh over there texting his girlfriend?"

"Well, at least it isn't a boyfriend."

I don't have either, at the moment. And they don't know I'm bi.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Barak said:


> Who don't have a homophobe father here Anyway



No clue bout mine, never even saw the jerk


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 8, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> HAH! Welcome to the club of bigot fathers.


 
WHOO HOO!!! :V


----------



## Wastedwings (Sep 8, 2009)

gawd. asexual girl looking for asexual boy. plz2baroundtheageof21.


----------



## Corto (Sep 8, 2009)

Over 870 replies seem like enough. Locked.

If anyone wants to, they can restart the thread to continue, but make sure to include a link to this one. I'm just doing this for clarity's sake.


----------

